# June 2006 Mamas - happy September!



## earthmama369 (Jul 29, 2005)

Is this really it? The first September post??









Sebastian has decided that in a former lifetime, he was a prankster, and it's time to revive the tradition. OK, so we kind of had an inkling already. But he's been all about the jokes lately.

A 14-month-old's sense of humor runs this way:

"Hmm. What can I do that will be funny? I know!"

And he stealthily climbs down off his chair and runs into the kitchen of whatever restaurant we're in. Cue the mad dash to grab him before he gets too far. Plop him back in his chair.

"Ooh! That worked! Great reaction from Mama! Let's see if I can get Dadoo."

Stealthily climbs off his chair again, waiting until we're completely distracted by something else (like his sister). Makes his way over to the kitchen. Stands and sways just enough to catch Dadoo's peripheral vision. Grins THAT grin. The one that says *Mischief incarnate. Hell on wheels. Right over here, oh yeah.* And runs for the kitchen while dh lurches out of his chair to grab him.

Being a 14-month-old, this is funny MANY times. Over and over and over again. Distractions? Ha! He mocks our puny attempts at distraction. (Little attempts like, oh, strapping him into a baby seat, offering up food, a complete change of scenery, leaving the restaurant. . . . )








We're so screwed.


----------



## pleasantstreets (Jun 10, 2005)

Stuart's just now starting to do that whole "pause, wait for them to notice me, *then* wreak havoc" thing... and it is indeed frightening! And your is doing it in restaurant kitchens! Scary! Though maybe he'll grow to be a chef one day?









After reading everyone's posts about what their LOs are eating in last month's thread (i'm new, so I was trying to "catch up"), I decided to be take the plunge and start moving off the baby food a bit faster (we had been doing up to 7 jars a day, with just bits of table food at the end of each meal), and it's gone great so far!

I'm still giving him one jar to start with, as "insurance" that he gets some healthy food in him, but then I'm doing the rest of the meal as table food. Yesterday he had almost a whole banana at breakfast, and a bunch of little raviolis (still baby food, but not pureed!) for lunch. Dinner we got lazy and did two jars because were out, but today I'll try to make sure all three are on the new format. This morning he had almost a whole multigrain freezer waffle with cream cheese on it...

Now I just have to start making up some pastas and veggies ahead of time so we have quick food for his meals...

So, thanks for the good examples, everyone!









(and just so I don't seem like a completely overprotective mama, he had a very slow to mature belly, and up until just a month or so ago, even cheerios or pasta would cause horrible pain. We were worried about celiac and other problems, and since most kid type foods seem to contain those sort of ingredients, we just stuck with the jars while we were figuring out what he could have without pain... then, it seems he just outgrew it, and so now we have all the new food options!)


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Sarah, Harper thinks it's totally funny to play "I pooped, now chase me around the table if you want to change me!" Little bugger is fast, too. We have seriously limited our eating out time due to it being stressful with all the chasing. We've had the best luck with crayons, but it means one of us is always drawing with her or monitoring her to keep her from eating them!

Pleasantstreets, I've read that the body doesn't really produce the enzyme to break down grains until the molars are in. Don't know how true that is, but it's interesting. I wonder how he'd do with a grain like quinoa? Harper likes it, and there is tons of protein in there. It's super fast to cook, and it's a good non-wheat option. We have good luck with quesadillas, and you can hide all kinds of things in there. Also sandwiches and smoothies. It must be weird to go from purees to table food suddenly, but we never did purees, and she doesn't like that texture. Go figure. She'll eat pudding and yogurt, but not apple sauce. I gave her apple sauce the other day to dip her latke, and she gave me the "OMG poison" face.

Oh, we recently found out she likes Cream of Wheat. I've been eating it too. Mmmm, processed. And we dip now. She had a dip developmental leap.









I can't believe it's September either







:


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Oh, now I remembered what I wanted to ask...teeth updates? She just cut 2 bottom canines. The 4th molar is half through. She has been a pill while this is going on. Anyone have the first 16 teeth in? I am *really* hoping eep-slay gets better when the first 16 are all through. Oh please, oh please?


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

We've got 12 teeth, almost. The top two molars are just pushing through the last flap of skin, bottom two are all the way in. Eep-slay seemed to get better after the top molars cut the second ridge, but has gotten screwed right up again since DH's work schedule has been screwy for the last month. Canines appear to be a couple weeks off yet. (just in time for our trip, I'm sure.) She was awake between 11 and 1 last night. Didn't want to be touched, but didn't want me to leave her alone. The kid would lay in bed perfectly still for half an hour, but if I shifted my weight (not in bed with her) in preparation to leave, she'd start to cry. Ugh.

H - in regards to applesauce... K refuses to eat it too, but if I dump in a bunch of cinnamon, she scarfs it. She likes some flavor. I bought 4 kinds of hummus at the farmers' market this afternoon. That should keep us happy for a while. Yum.

Have also realized that half of the "good girl" statements we thought she was saying are actually "gentle". It appears that from afar she says "good girl" and close up she says "gentle". It's a very subtle difference, but it's coming out more & more. Cat has realized that although small person is very loud and excited, she's also gentle and will pet Cat forever before she gets bored. This makes Cat very happy.


----------



## Megs_BK (Jul 26, 2006)

Helen, I think that Geneva is working on some teeth. Buhhhhht..... as every time I try to check, I fear I will pull out a bloody finger stump, it's hard to say for sure. So, technically she still just has those first 8 easily visible toothers.

There has been much finger chomping and crankiness today, though, so...? But what the heck do I know? I'm just her mom.

She hasn't dashed into any restaurant kitchens yet, but I do get the "touch this cabinet door that I know I'm not 'sposed to touch, then coyly look back at mom and shake my head". I love it. And her cheeseball grin.

But eepslay was good last night. All co-slept, even! She's really learning to just chill out, spoon her back up against me, and settle back down. Huzzah. She went until 3:45 before being vocal about anything, but still went back down without nursing. I don't know what time it was the next time she woke up, but I just flipped out the boob anyway. I was so proud of her.


----------



## SunnyDayz (Aug 4, 2007)

Hi everyone!!
I am new here, I was a member (of mdc) years ago, but lost that info on my old computer









My name is Debbie, mom of 2. Ds is 7 and Dd is 14 months. Dd is a homebirth baby and we breastfeed, babywear, cosleep, cloth diaper, etc. we're pretty crunchy, lol...









Currently I SAH with the kidlets. My hobbies are sewing and crafting, biking and walking and of course just playing.









I look forward to 'meeting' everyone here!
*edited to add that Dd has 12 teeth. She cut all four molars right around her 1st b-day. I am wondering when her eye teeth (canines?) will come in...


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

Forgot a funny thing.

Apparently, K doesn't like to get messy at all. She likes dips, but she won't dip things in them, and if her food has been dipped she won't touch it. She opens her mouth as wide as it will go, but you have to put the food in for her. I was dipping a cookie in my coffee the other morning and she was watching intently. A minute later, she asked for another cracker, and I gave her one. She handed it back to me, pointed at my coffee cup, and waited patiently. So I pretended to dip the cracker in my coffee, and she opened her mouth wide and grinned as she ate her cracker.







This went on for like 4 crackers.


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

We have 8 teeth. some more are moving, as evidenced by the ap-cray eep-slay, and the constant chewing of the hands, but who knows which teeth.

Food - ruby eats whatever we do, but still no what or dairy (other than a little yogurt). She loves rice pasta and oats and all that jazz. Currently have gluten free oatmeal cookies cooling on the stove.







:

She's hilarious. too tired to tell stories right now tho. you'll have to trust me.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Subscribing. BBL.


----------



## BundleFishMama (Jun 1, 2005)

Re-posting what I posted to the old thread - LOL, I'm wondering why no one responded about my 6 zillion adorable photos and then I realized, DUH, it's September!! (thanks Sarah for the reminder!) I was probably in denial about this month coming because that means - ugh - I am changing decades imminently!! Yikes! (Yes, I know, I'm still young, 30 is the new 20 and all that crap, but still....it seems strange, I don't feel like 30 at all! And my 20s have been so fantastic, I'm kind scared to start a 'new phase' so to speak if that makes any sense at all...probably does not since I haven't had nearly enough coffee yet this morning....)

Anyway here's what I posted over there, and I'll BBL to catch up....and BTW welcome to all the new mamas joining us!!

Hi everyone! Wow, I haven't checked in here in ages, it's been so busy! I have some major catching up to do! But first, anyone want to see an entire summer's worth of pics of my kids?! You know you do... OK, you don't have to look at all of them, there are 6 slideshows linked together here; all my kids' birthdays, our road-trip trip to Chicago for the LLLI 50th Anniv. Int'l Conference, a bfing rally at the Capitol in Harrisburg - and a bunch of other miscellaneous stuff But you do have to look at the Chicago pics - Amy (Amys1st) and I met IRL and did lunch with some other MDC mamas, which was awesome.

http://www.kodakgallery.com/I.jsp?c=...&x=1&y=-sov84a

I have to get the kiddos to bed but I'll be back for personals later, I have so much to read back - oh except I have to say, Lisa, CONGRATS!!!!! I did notice THAT!! So happy for you that everything is OK now, it must have been so scary! Elias is absolutely adorable. What an entrance into the world!! Hope you're enjoying your babymoon now!

Everyone else, hope you & your babes (sorry, TODDLERS, I still forget!!) and families have had a *wonderful* summer!!


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

Hi. We're working on the two bottom molars. The top ones have landed. Over and out.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

We have 12 teeth. The bottom 2 molars are all the way in, and the top two just have a teensy bit of gum left hanging on for dear life. Hopefully those will be through soon.

Not like it matters. If one of them isn't teething, the other one is. I can't catch a break, dude.

J's doing a very efficient low crawl now. Goddess help me. No wonder my pants are falling off...I never get to sit down! And eating? What's that again? You mean they actually make food HOT? If I don't eat it while it's scalding, I get to eat it cold.







There's no "let's give it a minute to reach a comfortable temperature" here. Uh uh.

Feck, she's unwinding all of my embroidery floss bobbins. GAH!

ETA: Have I mentioned how much fun it is to have two babies 9 1/2 months apart???


----------



## Selesai (Oct 26, 2005)

Hi!
Congrats Lisa!
Hi, "new" people!
Teeth: I *think* we have 3 molars through, one almost in, two canines almost through, and two on the way. Sleep not so good. I am happy to know, though, that my baby is not the only vampire nurser. I wake up in the morning and am surprised my nipples are not permanently wounded. I thought it was just the pregnancy shtuff, but guess not. Lots of drool, too. Jon finally saw the canines and couldn't imagine how much it must hurt. Babies. God has a sense of humor. Ha.
Food: no junky crap, no juice, no milks, but eats most everything else. No dips (haven't tried yet). Loves corn on the cob and as an extra bonus, keeps him busy for a while. Loves fruit, veggies, beans, crackers, little sandwiches, fish, yogurt (don't give much, a pitb and too much sugar). Yesterday had lentil soup and totally dug it.
He has a great sense of humor. Today we went to the fair and he got to see cows horses and pigs. Thought that was great.
Gotta head out. I'm a working fiend, and tired.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Love the sig, Jess.


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Ahh, thisis the DDC I know and love - go away for a weekend and miss 300 posts!














:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pleasantstreets* 
I decided to be take the plunge and start moving off the baby food a bit faster (we had been doing up to 7 jars a day, with just bits of table food at the end of each meal), and it's gone great so far!

Excellent! Glad he's liking the new stuff









Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
Oh, now I remembered what I wanted to ask...teeth updates? She just cut 2 bottom canines. The 4th molar is half through. She has been a pill while this is going on. Anyone have the first 16 teeth in? I am *really* hoping eep-slay gets better when the first 16 are all through. Oh please, oh please?

We're still hoding at 14 here, these blasted top canines are taking forever to come down. I feel one lower canine through the gum *right there*, but the other not yet. So that's 2 canines and the 2-yr molars left to go. It has to end some time, right???

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SunnyDayz* 

I look forward to 'meeting' everyone here!









: Debbie!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BundleFishMama* 
Re-posting what I posted to the old thread - LOL, I'm wondering why no one responded about my 6 zillion adorable photos and then I realized, DUH, it's September!!

I just took a looky look:
a) NICE house!!
b) We have both Phil the drill and the pigeon books, and love them.
c) Beautiful family and great pics!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
Not like it matters. If one of them isn't teething, the other one is. I can't catch a break, dude.









:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Selesai* 
Hi!
Loves corn on the cob and as an extra bonus, keeps him busy for a while. <snip>
I'm a working fiend, and tired.

Yeah, K couldn't care less about corn niblets, but give her a cob and she's a happy camper.

And, uh gee, I can't imagine why you'd be tired.







: Hope you can maybe get some rest today!!

So, we just got back (well, to my parents' house for a pit stop - will be home home this afternoon) from a weekend in NYC/Long Island visiting friends. K spent 3 HOURS with friend, kids, and friend's mom while I was incapacitated upstairs (more on that later) - the point is, she was away from me for 3 HOURS. And didn't cry ONCE. Unfortunately, the next day she screamed bloody murder when I went upstairs to brush my teeth, and it took me 10 minutes to calm her down. Sigh. Baby steps, baby steps.

Re: the incapacitation. I've gotten back to having 'ovulation migraines', apparently.







. I never had them before, until suddenly about a year postpartum with D, and then had them monthly right about when I ovulated until I got pregnant with K 6 months later and they stopped....and then I totally forgot about them....until Saturday. How freeking miserable. The light and sound sensitivity, the nausea, feeling like I had an ice pick in between my eyes. Good grief. I couldn't even sit on the couch and pretend to mingle with some friends who were visiting, I had to excuse myself for fear I was going to puke all over them. Lovely. I can't even imagine what i would have been like if K woulnd't have been OK hanging out with my friends....shudder. I felt absolutely fine the next day, like it never happened. I wonder if they're here to stay since we're all but 100% done with kids for now, so no pregnancy to get rid of them again? I'll have to figure out how to prophylactically treat myself around ovulation time every month; anyone got any good ideas for treatment (nautral or allopathic)??? Anyone else have this happen? I was telling my mom about it, and it was like a lightbulb went off in her head cause she said, "oh my God, I never connected it with ovulating. It used to happen to me all the time, too." Thanks for passing that on to me, mom.







:


----------



## BundleFishMama (Jun 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
I just took a looky look:
a) NICE house!!
b) We have both Phil the drill and the pigeon books, and love them.
c) Beautiful family and great pics!

Thanks!! Took us months to get the house fixed up and repainted after the flood, but it's finally come together pretty nicely! And, nearly 9 months after moving, we are finally completely unpacked









Andrew is obsessed with Phil the Drill! I had just resolved to get rid of all (most?) of our battery-eating, obnoxious plastic toys, and now he falls in love with this thing. Very nice when your toddler is nursing and "drilling" your head at the same time









Sorry about your migraines, that sounds awful! Don't know about any natural remedies....my DH has migraines and takes an rx called Imitrex which he swears helps almost instantly. I don't know offhand if it's safe while nursing but I could look it up in my LLL books if you wanted....


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Megs_BK* 
But eepslay was good last night. All co-slept, even! She's really learning to just chill out, spoon her back up against me, and settle back down.

I love baby spooning. So sweet!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SunnyDayz* 
Hi everyone!!
I look forward to 'meeting' everyone here!
*edited to add that Dd has 12 teeth. She cut all four molars right around her 1st b-day. I am wondering when her eye teeth (canines?) will come in...

Hi Debbie! For us, the canines started working through about 3 weeks after the last molar cut. Last molar isn't even totally in. Bleah.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes* 
Apparently, K doesn't like to get messy at all. She likes dips, but she won't dip things in them, and if her food has been dipped she won't touch it.

That's so cute! Harper just started up and dipping one day because she saw us doing it. She has obvious disgust if any of it gets on her hands, and half the time she doesn't want it eat whatever she dipped, haha. She'll eat guacamole, and that's about it. Who doesn't like hummus? Her, apparently, now.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
She's hilarious. too tired to tell stories right now tho. you'll have to trust me.

But Ruby always works blue! My virgin ears!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Selesai* 
I am happy to know, though, that my baby is not the only vampire nurser. I wake up in the morning and am surprised my nipples are not permanently wounded. I thought it was just the pregnancy shtuff, but guess not. Lots of drool, too. Jon finally saw the canines and couldn't imagine how much it must hurt. Babies. God has a sense of humor.

Last night I thought my head was going to explode. Death by nursing? She would nurse, then cry WITH a nipple in her mouth. I think it was the teeth. Or perhaps I was Pol Pot in a former life.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
We're still hoding at 14 here, these blasted top canines are taking forever to come down. I feel one lower canine through the gum *right there*, but the other not yet. So that's 2 canines and the 2-yr molars left to go. It has to end some time, right???

So here's my question - if the first 16 come in by, say, 16 months, which it looks like for us, do the 2-year molars wait til closer to 24 months, or will it be the usual 1 month break before we dive right in to those?







: I was kind of hoping for a nice 8 months of better eep-slay. Yeah, right, huh? Harper's cousin just got his 6-year molars at age 3.

Sorry about the migraines, that stinks. I've only had a few ever where I could say it was probably a migraine (with the light/noise disturbances), and trepanation always felt like a good option at the time. I am a terrible person who hangs on to expired narcotic painkillers for just such a reason. If it is indeed ovulation that's the trigger, I guess hormonal bcp would suppress the ovulation, but that's another can of worms in itself :/ Maybe the folks in Health & Healing would know some remedies? Accupuncture?


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

Migraines suck. sorry heather. at least you only ovulate once a month, right?









Teeth can eat my







i'm TIRED of being chewed on for hours at a time all night long. I think we have ONE MOLAR coming in on the bottom. ONE. which means it could be a month of hell, followed by 3 MORE MOLARS... then the







: canines.







: Lord help me.


----------



## Megs_BK (Jul 26, 2006)

Imitrex is the "miracle drug" for headache migraines. Alas, as we learned when Dan was in the ER after Christmas for round two of "Why am I having stroke-like symptoms?", they decided it was a complex migraine and shot him up with imitrex. Immediately, he began puking and feeling horrible. All of his symptoms worsened. If they had waited for input from the Neurologist, they would have found out that Imitrex makes neurological migraines worse. Hooray!

So, maybe you can just get enough syringes of imitrex to shoot yourself up once a month? That is, of course, if the allopathic stuff doesn't help first.

Helen, I'll just let you know that I was served up some serious crow by my spooning daughter. The night after that last post, she woke at 12:30 and would. not. sleep. again. She crawled all over us, kicked, maimed, yada yada. Dan finally sent me downstairs at 2:30 and he got her back down by 3. Up again at 5. 5am is my "magic nightweaning is over" time, so I happily pulled out the boobs and we slept until 8:30.

Then last night she did great. I caved on the boob thing around 3am, but it was a molar sympathy cave. Plus, she'd been asleep since 7pm...

Well, time to check on the soup, have a little lunch and be productive for another hour before we head to my 'rents for Labor Day BBQ.


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

My mom uses these for her migraines, and she says they work really well. Her migraines are tied to her cycle, and also allergy induced.

She used to use imitrex, but it made her violently ill.


----------



## BundleFishMama (Jun 1, 2005)

Wow, I guess my DH is lucky he hasn't any side effects, that sounds nasty! He only takes it once every couple of months when he gets a bad migraine (for him, usually stress-related or lack of sleep-related, or sometimes if his bp is up - he has high blood pressure). And btw it comes in pill form, doesn't have to be shots. Hopefully you'll find something natural or not so strong and won't have to worry about it anyway!


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
So here's my question - if the first 16 come in by, say, 16 months, which it looks like for us, do the 2-year molars wait til closer to 24 months, or will it be the usual 1 month break before we dive right in to those?







: I was kind of hoping for a nice 8 months of better eep-slay. Yeah, right, huh? Harper's cousin just got his 6-year molars at age 3.

Sorry about the migraines, that stinks. I've only had a few ever where I could say it was probably a migraine (with the light/noise disturbances), and trepanation always felt like a good option at the time. I am a terrible person who hangs on to expired narcotic painkillers for just such a reason. If it is indeed ovulation that's the trigger, I guess hormonal bcp would suppress the ovulation, but that's another can of worms in itself :/ Maybe the folks in Health & Healing would know some remedies? Accupuncture?

D had all of his baby teeth by the time he was 18 months, so we got no break for 2 yr molars.







:

Yeah, the hormonal stuff isn't gonne fly as my mom had premenopausal breast cancer and I'm only 5 years younger than she was when she was diagnosed....not worth the risk for me, I already pushed my comfort envelope by being on hormonal BC for 7 years when I was younger. I've read up a lot over hte past day and have some good options I'm going to try out - if I cna't get any relief over the counter, I'll go to my doc and ask for an Rx just to use a few days a month.

Thanks everyone!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BundleFishMama* 
Andrew is obsessed with Phil the Drill! I had just resolved to get rid of all (most?) of our battery-eating, obnoxious plastic toys, and now he falls in love with this thing. Very nice when your toddler is nursing and "drilling" your head at the same time









Oh yeah - he's one of our few electronic/talking toys, too. "Let's get to work!" "I think I have a screw loose!" Me too Phil, me too.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes* 
My mom uses these for her migraines, and she says they work really well. Her migraines are tied to her cycle, and also allergy induced.

She used to use imitrex, but it made her violently ill.

I think I'm gonna check the health food section of my favorite market and see what kind of remedies like this they might have.


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

Heather, i'm so happy your mom is a breast cancer survivor. Your boobs will be in my thoughts.







seriously tho.


----------



## Klynne (Jan 1, 2007)

Wow, I can't believe how many teeth your DC all have!!! Sydney has 5, two on the top and three on the bottom, all in the front, of course....

Oh how I would LOVE to be a mom in the US... hummus dip and all the yummy foods.... *sigh*. DD had a wonderful appetite in the US but won't eat anything (hardly) since we've come home except rice (when I make it with chicken broth instead of water). I'm getting sooooo tired of trying EVERYTHING and her just throwing it on the floor.... Norwegians eat tons of bread with toppings (cheese, liverwurst, meats...) but she won't have any part of it, I suspect everyone here thinks I'm starving her









Other than eating we're having fun. her new thing is the freezer (they're on the bottom of the fridge over here) she points to is and yells... and now she's strong enough to get it open and pull stuff out when I'm say going to the bathroom or something like that









And who invented sell-able toys? What a scam!!! ( I know cause we have tons that never get played with!







) they never get played with now, she's too busy with mamma and pappa's things!


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

Klynne, if you can find chickpeas, you can make your own hummus. Someone at our farmers' market was even selling hummus made with black beans.


----------



## Klynne (Jan 1, 2007)

When we were in the states we bought this one brand from New Seasons, it was sooo good. I tried to make it from scratch but it just doesn't taste the same and dd didn't like it anyways...

She only ate that one brand. I think I'm going to head over to the nutrition forum and try to find a picky eaters thread... Actually today I got the thought that maybe her food adversions is due to US starting her on solids vs. HER wanting them. Oh the small things I will do differently next time 'round.

Black bean dip sounds good! Thanks for the tip!!


----------



## Megs_BK (Jul 26, 2006)

Klynne, maybe your lack of hummus can be looked at as a tradeoff for living in Norway -- land of incredible maternity leave and family support! I'm such a socialist at heart. And 1/4 Norwegian by heritage. Reeeeeally want to go there someday.

Am starting to ramp up the day care hours so Nevie gets acclimated. Met one of the other moms for that school today when I dropped nevie off... she looked way familiar. Go figure -- she is going to be one of my Professors in PT school!

Neves was a champion eepslayer again the last couple of nights. Buffy the Eepslayer, in fact. I should look for her own Mr. Pointy for a Christmas present. Anywho... that was after some LOVELY passive-aggressive judgment and snarky rudeness from my mother yesterday about us cosleeping. Mostly I think she's just appalled that we haven't moved the crib out of our room yet (where Nevie slept from 8pm to 3am last night, natch). I'm trying not to give a crap, but it's tough. I need to be more direct and clear when she is a complete turd, rather than dropping to her level and snapping back. She's just unpredictable about where her approval lies. And even though I know I don't *need* her approval, it would be nice for her to either offer it or just shut the he!! up.

Can you tell I'm a bit miffed right now? Anyway. Each night that our routine of "start in crib and move to bed with us" works out really well, I just think that's further proof we're doing the right thing. And we have a really awesome kid to show for it. Sooooo... there. OK, that's enough ranting from me.


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

Oh Meggers, I have my own mommy issues. Compleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeetely understizzand.


----------



## Klynne (Jan 1, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Megs_BK* 
Klynne, maybe your lack of hummus can be looked at as a tradeoff for living in Norway -- land of incredible maternity leave and family support! I'm such a socialist at heart. And 1/4 Norwegian by heritage. Reeeeeally want to go there someday.

Can you tell I'm a bit miffed right now? Anyway. Each night that our routine of "start in crib and move to bed with us" works out really well, I just think that's further proof we're doing the right thing. And we have a really awesome kid to show for it. Sooooo... there. OK, that's enough ranting from me.

Come to Norway! But save up your pennies!! The dollar is REALLY weak over here...

Though I am a conservative thinker, I do like the system here, but it does have it's drawbacks. However, I'm happy to pay my taxes and get 8-10 months paid maternity leave (you can choose). I think it works well enough here because there are only 4.5 million Norwegians living in the country...

I'm sure you guys are doing a great job with sleeping. We do the same as you guys and it's working great. It's natural to want affirmation from one's mother, I hope she wakes up and see's what a good job your doing!


----------



## Selesai (Oct 26, 2005)

How do I get Philip to stay asleep in bed with DH when I have to get up for work?
I get up around 6 or 6:30, which happens to be a very heavy nursing/comfort sucking time for Philip. I try to sneak away but he's usually only lightly sleeping so he wakes up and whines and cries and eventually DH gets up with him. But if I stay in bed, like on the weekends, he will sleep until 8 or 8:30. I like that better (so does DH!) and it makes naps smoother.
So, what do I do?


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

Send Help, Teeth suck! (insert white flag waving smile ) 4 top 4 bottom and molars have not made their way threw the skin,I can see the little







. come out already!

We are very needy,clinggy here. Lu chats up a storm and sleep is a myth. I have started to out her down into the crib when she falls asleep,between 8-11pm. That gets us till 1-2 am. then she's in bed with us. I get my arse kicked all night long if I move.

The boys go back to school on thursday,YAY!!!

Likes cheese and ice cream not milk. pasta rules the dinner table.

no intrest in toys, likes the washer and dryier.

Helen~ Your box is full!!!! I tryied to pm you.


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Selesai* 
How do I get Philip to stay asleep in bed with DH when I have to get up for work?
I get up around 6 or 6:30, which happens to be a very heavy nursing/comfort sucking time for Philip. I try to sneak away but he's usually only lightly sleeping so he wakes up and whines and cries and eventually DH gets up with him. But if I stay in bed, like on the weekends, he will sleep until 8 or 8:30. I like that better (so does DH!) and it makes naps smoother.
So, what do I do?


Sometimes (unfortunately not every time), if I wedge a pillow in between us while they're still sleepy and let it get warmed up before I'm ready to leave, and then give the pillow a little press into their hips/legs whiel I'm rolling away, it will trick them into thinking I'm still there and they'll sleep for a bit. You could give that a shot. I use a travel pillow - it's smaller and firmer than the regular pillow and I can wedge it pretty well.


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

Just found out we were seriously exposed to Hand foot and mouth disease on sunday.. baby we babysat... they shared sippies... etc. Now we watch, and wait. and hope we don't get it.


----------



## Megs_BK (Jul 26, 2006)

Ugh, Korin, that's a bummer. I hope the waiting reveals nothing. Go, go, gadget boobs -- antibodies ahoy!

Klynne, I just felt inspired to sit and play through the lovely Grieg Nocturne in your honor. While we save for our trip to Norway, I guess some piano-based mental vacations will have to do.

Well, I should get back to being productive whilst Nevie is at Baby School. I took one load to the waste-to-energy station... there's a solid one load left to do. I'll probably just load it up now and take it in tomorrow. But our garage and basement look more and more like real human beings live here! And not some sort of gypsy scavengers. We're having a garage sale this weekend, too, so that will help. Just need to get the final thoughts organized on that. have never had one before.

Alright, off I go.


----------



## BundleFishMama (Jun 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
Just found out we were seriously exposed to Hand foot and mouth disease on sunday.. baby we babysat... they shared sippies... etc. Now we watch, and wait. and hope we don't get it.

Yuck, hope you all escape that one. What's the incubation period for that? Hopefully you'll be in the clear soon!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Selesai* 
How do I get Philip to stay asleep in bed with DH when I have to get up for work?
I get up around 6 or 6:30, which happens to be a very heavy nursing/comfort sucking time for Philip. I try to sneak away but he's usually only lightly sleeping so he wakes up and whines and cries and eventually DH gets up with him. But if I stay in bed, like on the weekends, he will sleep until 8 or 8:30. I like that better (so does DH!) and it makes naps smoother.
So, what do I do?

Oh I feel your pain on that one - after a summer of being lazy and not getting out of bed until Andrew finally refuses to nurse-and-nap anymore, the school year is underway and I have to get back to getting up and getting myself ready before the kids, so I can work on the day's lesson plans, get materials set up in the school room, etc. I do kind of what Heather said - DH and I have separate blankets (because we both sleep kind of wrapped up and would drive each other nuts otherwise!) so I put pillows around Andrew so he feels something there, and I pull my blanket up around him so that he can maybe smell me and think I'm there? I don't know...it works most of the time!


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Had a cardiology appointment today, after they re-scheduled it 6 fecking times, gave us the wrong address, and then the doctor we were scheduled to see wasn't even there, so we saw someone else! And it was an hour away. Joy.

Good news is that her heart is totally fine, and all defects are closed, so we never have to see them again!

Mark another specialist off the list! We're slowly shedding the last remnants of preemie-dom. The last one is the opthamologist, but, um, not sure what we'll do about that since we don't have vision coverage on our insurance anymore. Hmmmmm.

Still talking like crazy, and pointing a lot. She brings me her cup and says "juice" when she's thirsty, then says "thank you." Signs "eat" and then says, "thank you" when I feed her. Every morning she brings me the hairbrush and an elastic and drops them in my lap, then signs "pretty" so I'll put her hair up. She's such a girly girl. Let's see, what else? Lots of communicating, lots of questions, "see?" "that?" and listening to us really hard. When you say "Samantha" she pokes herself in the belly. Still nowhere near walking, but whatever. If she walks by 2 I'll be happy. She's concentrating much harder on the verbal end of things. J is catching up fast, so maybe that'll be a push for her?

That's about it here.

Oh, Meg,







. Don't worry, my MIL hasn't spoken to me in three months, 'cause J is intact, 100% breastfed and co-sleeps. Awesome.







: Hang in there. We do the crib to bed routine here too, and seems to get all of us more eepslay.


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

Seriously, Sarah your MIL won't speak to you? because your sons penis is whole? SERIOUSLY? People are weird.


----------



## BundleFishMama (Jun 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
Good news is that her heart is totally fine, and all defects are closed, so we never have to see them again!

Mark another specialist off the list!

Yay! Awesome news!


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

Today...
1. Ruby dropped a remote control on her foot. She was so sad, crying big tears, and signing "all done". it was so sad, but so sweet and cute.

2. I hate air bake cookie sheets. Why do I own two of them, and why do i continue to ruin perfectly good cookies on them? ANyone want some crappy cookie sheets?

3. I just took ruby's temp a balmy 97.9. Mine? 101.9 ha. ha. ha. No wonder I feel a little crankish.

4. I have a sty in my eye. I look like this guy.

and that. is. all.


----------



## Klynne (Jan 1, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Megs_BK* 
Ugh, Korin, that's a bummer. I hope the waiting reveals nothing. Go, go, gadget boobs -- antibodies ahoy!

Klynne, I just felt inspired to sit and play through the lovely Grieg Nocturne in your honor. While we save for our trip to Norway, I guess some piano-based mental vacations will have to do.

Alright, off I go.

Ohh, I'm so honored! Just picture the beautiful orchards of apple trees in Hardanger fjord while you play. I love Grieg's Troll March or whatever it's called... it's brilliant!
maybe you can set a jar on the piano and give yourself tips (savings) when you play.







(or teach your kids to tip using yourself as an example







)

The4ofus and bundlefishmamma:

I do the same with Sydney when I'm desperate, it works like a dream ALMOST everytime... sometimes it seems she has that seventh "mamma" sense that KNOWS when I'm sneaking out of the room....

On another front....

*sigh* Yet I live in a country where 75-80% of mothers breastfeed the first 6months, all my friends/aquaintees think I'm nuts to ALLOW Sydney to BF as long as she CHOOSES....

curious: I thought hand/foot /mouth disease was contracted form eating contaminated meats/animals (?). But sorry to hear your fam. got anywhere near it!


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
Seriously, Sarah your MIL won't speak to you? because your sons penis is whole? SERIOUSLY? People are weird.

She hasn't spoken to me (over the phone) since they visited for 45 minutes in May. They are traveling the country in an RV and were staying 30 minutes away for a month, and saw us (and their two youngest grandchildren) for 45 minutes. They took DDs1&2 for a whole week, but only saw S2 and J for, say it with me, 45 minutes. So yes, you could say issues abound.

Oh, and she says everything's "just fine" but, um, I read a letter that she sent to DH (didn't read to whom it was addressed, just saw her handwriting and expected pics or something) which was supposed to be kept a secret, about how we're gonna ruin our kids 'cause we're not Catholic anymore (but happily go to a different Christian church) and they haven't spoken to me since. Yeah, that was tons o fun. Oh, and they're no longer coming home for Thanksgiving to surprise DH and his bro 'cause they wanna get the most "bang for the buck" with the airline tickets and are going to Cancun instead. Um, ok? SIL is LIVID. Ah, family.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BundleFishMama* 
Yay! Awesome news!

Yes, VERY!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
2. I hate air bake cookie sheets. Why do I own two of them, and why do i continue to ruin perfectly good cookies on them? ANyone want some crappy cookie sheets?

WTH is an air bake cookie sheet?!

And poor Ru. During S2's echo today, she kept signing "all done" with this plaintive, questioning look in her eyes, while the nurse and I tried to hold her down so they could get a good look at her heart. Poor baby. All I wanted to do was grab her up and hug her. NEVER AGAIN! YAY!


----------



## Megs_BK (Jul 26, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
Seriously, Sarah your MIL won't speak to you? because your sons penis is whole? SERIOUSLY? People are weird.

Dude. True 'dat. A few months ago, my mom (the elementary school principal) started in on this story: "Ohmygod, Megan. One of our fourth-graders came to the clinic the other day in horrible paint. Turns out he had an infection on his penis *because he WASN'T CIRCUMCISED*" (cue the "bum bum BUMMMMM" dramatic music here"). I interjected, "Mom, he didn't end up with an infection because he wasn't circumcised. It's because no one was making sure he knew how to clean himself." My Dad almost kissed me for saying that. He is violently anti-circ, and so is Dan (well, not violently, but he was very strongly against the idea if we were to have a boy, so I followed his lead and then felt very good about that for my own reasons later). My mom was a bit taken aback at that conversation! She didn't get defensive, though. I hope she thought some more about it. She knows how my Dad feels.

But I must say that, to her credit, she does -- on the whole -- do a good job of praising and affirming me as a mom. I'm a verbally emotional person, so I think the whole sleep issue has been my toughest battle -- so the one she has heard the most about and feels that she has the most "real world" advice to offer.

But, anyway, enough about that mama drama! Sarah, I'm so glad that Sam's heart is good. I hope that you get vision coverage soon. That reminds me that I need to make an appointment for myself!

Nevie has been so fun and funny these last few days. The way she greeted me when I went to pick her up at Baby School today was priceless. I can't even describe her scattered, happy actions -- smiling at me, then running toward, then stopping to wave at her friend, then growling, then coming for hugs, signing "milk!", and just generally being funny.


----------



## mom2tatum (Mar 14, 2007)

Hi everyone! Can I jump in here and introduce myself and my ds? I have a June baby, too, we just made it - the 30th. I read all your posts, just never said anything yet. Well, you all and your toddlers all seem interesting, funny, and smart, too! Except I notice most of you talking about all these teeth. OMG. DS has only 4. This means I will be dealing with teething for much longer I guess.







:

He eats everything thats good for him (or feeds it to our dog - he's thoughtful like that) and likes to drink from my cup, which is a pitb, because it over and over and over. He is a CLIMBER. He climbs whatever is climb-able, and he is very good at it, I must say. He climbed long before he walked, which was at 10 mos.

He is smart, hilarious, sensitive, sweet, playful, easy-going. He is my observing, careful, cautious, curious, little explorer. And I love life because of him. What a blessing our children are.

About me: I am an after-school nanny to two other boys - 5 and 7 (a former urban area jr. high, special ed teacher). Would love to someday be a doula, then a homebirth midwife, just doesn't work out for us right now...







I just bought my first sewing machine and am teaching myself how to sew in general and then, how to make slings - just to use myself and to give as gifts for now. I think I have the most wonderful husband in the world, and I cannot imagine how he could possibly be a better father....his attitude towards everything in life puts mine to shame (and mine's pretty darn positive, maybe slightly more realistic, though). We are a pretty laid back family and try to just enjoy our lives day to day without sweatin the small stuff.

Ok, time to relax until ds wakes up. yea, since he does that all night long now that he has recently become a learning machine!!!


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

Sarah: So glad S2's heart is healed. Yay! And your MIL is ridiculous. I just don't understand people sometimes.

Korin: I hope you guys dodge the sickness, that one doesn't sound like fun at all.

Jessica: I do the pillow trick too, or a big wad of warm blankets. Most of the time it's convincing enough.

Lori and anyone else I missed: Welcome! Nice to have you join us.

I had something cute to share, but I didn't write it down and now it's lost in the jungle of cuteness.

Oh, and molars are done! Hooray!!!


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

We're







: around here. Eep-slay was better last night, after possible all time low the previous 7 nights. There is not enough coffee in this world. She is lucky she's cute. Yessir. The bottom two canines are totally sliced through, which I think accounted for the better eep-slay last night.

Anyone else have a Britax Decathlon? I just got some little baggie of rivets in the mail from them, and I am supposed to unthread something and stick them somewhere to fix some recall. Doh.

Cheap entertainment: take baby to IKEA. Wow, she loved it. They have all those little play stations throughout the store, and then she thought the whole kid furniture section was paradise, just for her. I may get her a table and chair set soon. She likes nothing better than climbing in and out of chairs.

Sarah, glad S2 is doing so well! MIL - grrr. Our neighbors have a new baby, and they had to stop speaking to the wife's mother b/c she was insisting her grandson be circ'd. We told them good for them for sticking up for their child.

No idea how to keep a baby in bed longer in the morning, Jessica. If I knew, I'd be doing it







duct tape? When I get out of bed at night after she goes down, I just go, and she seems used to being jostled around now. I used to be super careful, and I think she could sense my fear and wake up! She gets tucked up in her own blanket, not mine, so maybe that helps.

Korin, hope the cooties hold off. Suck. Start spraying those babies in Lysol.

Hi, mom2tatum!


----------



## BundleFishMama (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi Lori! What a sweet description of your family







And yay for your DH - and you! - positive, happy people are the best kind, just what we need more of in a cynical, sarcastic world!







: I noticed you live outside of Philly - so do I! Well, farther outside than I'd like....we moved from West Chester to Coatesville in December so it now takes me around an hour to Philly instead of 40 min.....still not too bad...but I have lots of friends in the city, so I wish we were closer.

My DS is also a climber - ugh!! He started walking at 11 months, and he's been running - and climbing - ever since. He tries to follow his sisters and do whatever they do, which usually gets him in trouble


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Welcome, newbies!

S2 is starting to try and climb the bookcases. NO! She is very tall, and can reach very high (I swear her wingspan is longer than her actual height) and yesterday got one knee up on the second shelf of the bookcase.

She also walked out to the car yesterday morning, while holding my hand, stood against it while I opened the door, and then tried to climb in all by herself. But she's not standing unassisted yet. I don't know what to do with that child. Meh.

And yes, HUGE relief that her heart is all better and that I never have to deal with that again. The vision thing isn't a huge issue (she has a hereditary lazy eye) so long as it doesn't get any worse. We may just wait it out and see.

Our house sucks. It's newer, built about three years ago, and is a townhouse. We're on an end unit, which is nice, but have spiders, ants, beetles, crickets, and mice. WTF? I vacuum every day, sweep the kitchen three times a day, don't eat in the living room, and still with the infestation. And our management company is terrible. I've called three times to no avail. 15 months 'til our lease is up, and then I'm going to insist we move. This is ridiculous.


----------



## BundleFishMama (Jun 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
Our house sucks. It's newer, built about three years ago, and is a townhouse. We're on an end unit, which is nice, but have spiders, ants, beetles, crickets, and mice. WTF? I vacuum every day, sweep the kitchen three times a day, don't eat in the living room, and still with the infestation. And our management company is terrible. I've called three times to no avail. 15 months 'til our lease is up, and then I'm going to insist we move. This is ridiculous.

Do you have too-wide cracks that you could caulk? We had a similar problem in our old house (3 mice in 2 months - yuck!!! And I'm a pretty decent housekeeper too, I was shocked!) and the exterminator looked around and said we had big cracks around the foundation, windows, doors, and especially around the pipes coming in under the sink, like in the kitchen and bathroom, which is where bugs & rodents can get in. Supposedly a lot of newer homes have this problem (careless workmanship in areas where they're building like a zillion houses every week!) So DH got a caulking gun at Home Depot and went around plugging those sorts of spaces up and it improved SO MUCH. Maybe try that in the meantime?


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BundleFishMama* 
Do you have too-wide cracks that you could caulk? We had a similar problem in our old house (3 mice in 2 months - yuck!!! And I'm a pretty decent housekeeper too, I was shocked!) and the exterminator looked around and said we had big cracks around the foundation, windows, doors, and especially around the pipes coming in under the sink, like in the kitchen and bathroom, which is where bugs & rodents can get in. Supposedly a lot of newer homes have this problem (careless workmanship in areas where they're building like a zillion houses every week!) So DH got a caulking gun at Home Depot and went around plugging those sorts of spaces up and it improved SO MUCH. Maybe try that in the meantime?

I will try that, thanks. It's just obscene, and I don't want the babes playing on the floor without me watching them like a hawk 'cause there are way too make creepy crawly thingies.

In other animal news, our dog turned on me today. She nipped S1's foot this morning, and then when I was letting her in from a potty break this afternoon, as soon as I unhooked her from her run she turned and snapped at my hand, then snarled and snapped at me until I got through the kitchen and over the baby gate in to the living room. When I tried to enter the kitchen later, she came tearing across the room snarling, barking, and growling at me, then stood there and growled at me with her hackels raised. I don't know what to do, but I was terrified. I wonder if she's just totally overwhelmed by two very mobile babies and has finally snapped?? I hope we can find her a good home...I don't feel safe with her here, and it's breakin my heart.







:


----------



## mom2tatum (Mar 14, 2007)

wow, sehbub, has your dog ever acted in that way before? THat's ashame it has happened regardless, but I understand that would really being terrifying. But I was just wondering if that was out of character for her, because something else chemically could be going on. Or is she old?


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

Sarah, thats tough.


----------



## mom2tatum (Mar 14, 2007)

oh I have a good question for all of you...does your child use utensils at all? And if so, for what? How well does it work?

We are still using fingers mostly in our house! I offer a baby fork once in a while, but he just plays with it and hasn't quite figured out how to use it to get the food in his mouth. Then, he doesn't eat much and I always say to myself, "why did I even give him the stupid fork in the first place?" (to teach fine motor skills? I don't even know. Can't that wait?)

I see other children his age attempting to use forks and spoons for certain things. I give him a spoon sometimes, if he wants anything to do with his yogurt. But I have to also feed him with a spoon at the same time or not much would get into his mouth. He enjoys dipping the spoon in and then smacking it on his tray to create beautiful yogurt artwork. then eventually he adds other pieces of food to his yogurt creations and the end result is usually dumping the rest of the container only to ditch the spoon and smear his hands in it. Its a mess, but its fun for him, yk?


----------



## Megs_BK (Jul 26, 2006)

Hey, Lori! Our kids are birthday buddies. Along with Medic's little girl.

Anyway... regarding utensils -- they use little spoons and forks at Nevie's school and her reports have come back that she is "using them very well." At home I am too lazy! And I know I have to deal with her if she's uber hungry later on... so, I try to stick w/ finger foods or feed her myself or *occasionally* load the spoon and let her do it. She can do it with some panache, but it's not very effective yet. Between her school and home, she'll figure it out eventually. Hopefully there will be a lot of finger foods at her college dining facility.

Well, I should go back to cleaning in the basement. I keep checking here at MDC because I am super worried about the new baby of one of my running tribe cohorts. No news. Ugh. Ugh ugh ugh. Hate this.


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

Hope your dingo's baby is ok, Megs.









Utensils.. Ruby thinks spoons are for throwing. We do lots of finger foods, but if it's something like applesauce, I just feed it to her. She'll figure it out when she's ready. We keep trying... but she doesn't care for it.


----------



## BundleFishMama (Jun 1, 2005)

About the same here, Andrew grabs the spoon and will use it with help, if I kind of help him guide it to his mouth....but otherwise he just bangs it in the bowl and splashes the contents everywhere


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

We don't use utensils except to bang on things. Mostly she wants to eat off my plate, if I give her her own food, she wants nothing to do with it, throws it on the floor and cries for my food. So generally she gets my fork or spoon. Crackers and things of that nature, she'll feed to herself. She still doesn't really like to get her hands dirty.

New trick, walking on her tip toes.

Sarah







that sucks about your dog. My dog attacked my dad when I was 8. He had a brain infection that made him snap, we had to have him put down. Very traumatic, we were all in the yard when he attacked my dad. Could have easily been any of us, I think.


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Klynne* 
curious: I thought hand/foot /mouth disease was contracted form eating contaminated meats/animals (?). But sorry to hear your fam. got anywhere near it!

That's actually foot-and-mouth (or hoof-and-mouth), and only affects animals; hand, foot and mouth affects humans. Confusing, huh? Korin, I hope your pustular eye and all of Ruby and Ryan are OK!!!

Sarah, Yay! on the cardiologist being crossed off the list! And I"m so sorry to hear about your dog. I hope you can either find out what's causing this and treat it, or rehome to a non-kid environment.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *mom2tatum* 
Hi everyone!









: Welcome!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mom2tatum* 
oh I have a good question for all of you...does your child use utensils at all? And if so, for what? How well does it work?

In yet another way to make me







: about how different two siblings can be, Kait LOVES utensils. She uses forks and spoons really well for her age, at least I think anyway. If I load the fork for her she gets at least 90% of it in her mouth. If she wants to use it completely on her own, I'd say she's got about a 50% load-and-eat rate. This seems really good to me, but that also could be because her 3-1/2 yr old brother still doesn't use a utensil all the time.







: Go figure. Her best utensil to use is a spork... don't remember where I got them, I think they're Gerber brand and they have a curvy handle and a nice deep well, with little tines at the ends.

Oh, and this waking up at midnight or 1am and being up for 2 hours thing? It's getting REAL old. Thank God for babyproofed spaces with sleeping surfaces I can sprawl out on while she does her thing until she climbs up next to me and passes out again. She's doing this at least 3 nights a week now. She's happy as a clam so long as I don't try to rock or otherwise get her back to sleep until she's good and ready.







why I oughta.......

Oh, and another thing. Yesterday when we were out on errands she pitched a holy fit when I tried to put her in the Beco on my back to walk into the stores (she usually LOVES the Beco) - oh no, she had to walk herself...and this morning when DH tried to carry her up the stairs to me, she did it again - she had to walk on her own. I mean, I knew it would happen eventually but I was hoping for a few more months of letting me carry her into and out of places until she was really sure on her feet. She still stumbles and falls fairly frequently, and I hate when I'm holding her hand and she stumbles, cause I always feel like her arm is going to pop out of socket even though I'm not yanking her or anything. Fortunately she thinks shopping carts are fun, so at least once we're in the store she'll sit and ride. Sigh, I'm sad to be at the beginning of the end of the Beco. I love that thing. Anyone else already have this need to walk everywhere instead of being carried? I got to almost 21 months using my Maya pouch on my hip before D demanded to walk everywhere on his own...ooh, maybe I'll dig that out and try that with her. Maybe she's just objectign to being on my back. She hasn't liked the hip carry up to now. Maybe it's time for a change.

OK, I'll stop rambling to myself. Back to work.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mom2tatum* 
wow, sehbub, has your dog ever acted in that way before? THat's ashame it has happened regardless, but I understand that would really being terrifying. But I was just wondering if that was out of character for her, because something else chemically could be going on. Or is she old?

She has NEVER tried anything like this before, at least not to this degree. She mouthed S2's arm when S2 was hoarding the dog's toy one day about 8 months ago, but she's never acted openly aggressive toward me or one of the kids. She seems fine this morning, and is currently curled up beside me sleeping, but DH is done. He doesn't want to wait around and see if she'll do it again.

She's acting totally normal, eating/sleeping/bathrooming normally. She gets walked at least once a day (usually twice) and we spend nap time playing, either outside or in the living room, so she's not starved for attention. I just don't think her temperament is suited for little kids. She's great with teenagers, but not so great with the under 5 set.

I guess we'll call the Humane Society today. DH is gonna ask around in his office (there's only 5 other people) and see if anyone has land and no kids. Our local chapter of German Shepherd Rescue is full.

I hate this.







She was my first baby.


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Sarah, try posting about the dog situation over in the pets forum. There are a lot of people there with experience in behavior stuff and kids. How scary though, I hope you can figure something out. It would be sad to give up the dog, but of course she can't behave like that around kids.

Harper uses utensils. She started with our full-sized ones because I didn't have any baby sized ones, but she managed to use my full-sized fork to eat meatballs one night, so I got little ones. She is pretty good with them and will actually eat more if she can have it cut in little pieces to be speared one-by-one. Pizza has to be cut up now, for instance. Sometimes it is distracting, like the other night she took pieces of pasta out of her bowl with the fork, then replaced them one by one. Better than throwing it on the floor I guess. For messy things like yogurt, I feed her, and she holds her own spoon, but I keep the dish away from her. I am not allowed to be the only one holding a spoon.

Heather, Harper prefers to walk. I slow her down by having her push the stroller or carriage. It works great - I steer, and she is out of the walkway, fully behind the carriage. We're a little slow (come on Korin, I know you want to jump on that one







), so I avoid busy shopping times.

Sorry about eep-slay. Ours uck-sayed last night. The top 2 canines are also right there! Doh.


----------



## mom2tatum (Mar 14, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
She has NEVER tried anything like this before, at least not to this degree. She mouthed S2's arm when S2 was hoarding the dog's toy one day about 8 months ago, but she's never acted openly aggressive toward me or one of the kids. She seems fine this morning, and is currently curled up beside me sleeping, but DH is done. He doesn't want to wait around and see if she'll do it again.

She's acting totally normal, eating/sleeping/bathrooming normally. She gets walked at least once a day (usually twice) and we spend nap time playing, either outside or in the living room, so she's not starved for attention. I just don't think her temperament is suited for little kids. She's great with teenagers, but not so great with the under 5 set.

I guess we'll call the Humane Society today. DH is gonna ask around in his office (there's only 5 other people) and see if anyone has land and no kids. Our local chapter of German Shepherd Rescue is full.

I hate this.







She was my first baby.









Oh my. So so sad for you.


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
We're a little slow (come on Korin, I know you want to jump on that one







), so I avoid busy shopping times.


Sigh. i shall resist. slowly.

Yes, HFM is not hoof andmouth disease.







although most people get confused. HFM is caused by the coxsackie (giggle) virus. Common childhood illness, no biggie, but it sucks. So far, so good. sunday I shall consider us escaped.


----------



## Klynne (Jan 1, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
Sigh.
Yes, HFM is not hoof andmouth disease.







although most people get confused. HFM is caused by the coxsackie (giggle) virus. Common childhood illness, no biggie, but it sucks. So far, so good. sunday I shall consider us escaped.









what was I thinking!!! of course (my mind is elsewere)

Sydney is using spoons and sometimes forks. I was at New Seasons in July and picket up a set of bamboo forks and spoons. Food totally sticks to the bamboo (untreated as far as I know) so *most* food makes it to her mouth. (except rice, that's a finger(s) food). She's pretty good with them if i don't say so myself







:

Bad news, my mom is sick (stage 5 cancer) that's why were in the states for the summer. My dad called again today and said she's taken another down hill turn







: so Sydney and I leave for Portland, OR on tuesady.

Any clusters of MDC mammas that gather in the Portland area?? It would be great to meet some like minded mammas.

Korin: I love your slideshow of your dd! It's sooooo cute!


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

Um dude. we p-town mamas gather a LOT. go over to the portland thread and join in.


----------



## Megs_BK (Jul 26, 2006)

Lori, I'm so sorry about your mom. I've met Korin in real life and can vouch that she will take good care of you and introduce you to neat people and good coffee shops for a distraction.

My Dingo's baby is out of the woods! She is, in fact, now home. Lots of happy Dingoes cavorting with joy this morning.


----------



## BundleFishMama (Jun 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Klynne* 
Bad news, my mom is sick (stage 5 cancer) that's why were in the states for the summer. My dad called again today and said she's taken another down hill turn







: so Sydney and I leave for Portland, OR on tuesady.

Just wanted to say that I'm sorry to hear this







I lost my Dad to cancer 3 months ago, so I couldn't read that and not respond.


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

Lori, somehow in reading your post the first time I missed why you are going to be in p-town. Sorry, my reading comprehension is pretty bad .







when you get to p-town, please let me know if there is any way I can help. Even if it's just a meal delivered.







I'm so sorry to hear about your mom.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
Sarah, try posting about the dog situation over in the pets forum. There are a lot of people there with experience in behavior stuff and kids. How scary though, I hope you can figure something out. It would be sad to give up the dog, but of course she can't behave like that around kids.

I asked around and no one hd a clue.

We called the Humane Society today, ad they said that we can bring her in next week and they're confident they can place her quickly with a little-kid-less family.

Lori,


----------



## Klynne (Jan 1, 2007)

Thanks guys, I just got a call from my dad early this morning. My mom died friday (eveing saturday morning for me). I can't believe this has happened, but have lots of peace.

Bundlefishmama: we're two peas in a pod.... unfortunately!









Just cause it's very healing for me to share. My mum was fighting cancer naturally and even was in remission for a good while (before she feel off the healthy diet/fighting protocal and came out). Anyways, she had me at home, was an LLLer leader in camas in the 80's when it wasnt popular to be a BFing mom, and was my total mothering inspiration/hero. She never ceased to encourage me in natural mothering and family living....

I would like very much to meet some MDC mammas in P-town, thanks Korin, I'll PM you when i get to town.

Ok, it's off to pack and get our little luv bug ready for another flight. I think we might even go to a flee market to get our minds off it all....

oh, and my name is Kari







mom2tatum is Lori


----------



## Klynne (Jan 1, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
I asked around and no one hd a clue.

We called the Humane Society today, ad they said that we can bring her in next week and they're confident they can place her quickly with a little-kid-less family.


I'm so sorry your dog freaked out. My friends dog did the same thing suddenly, it was so shocking ans scary.


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

Kari:







So sorry about your mom. I'm glad you have some peace about it.

I'm going to be in Portland next week too, though for happier reasons.


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

Kari, I'm so very sorry to hear about your mom's passing. She sounds like an amazing person.







I hope your travels are safe, and that you have the space to grieve.


----------



## Klynne (Jan 1, 2007)

what are you all doing up so late??







Oh yea, it's only 12am for you all!
And thank you, yes, she was an amazing woman. I hope to be more like her in my own way in my life.

I actually can't wait to get to portland. I miss it so much!!

Megs: did you dog have puppies??


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Kari, I'm so sorry to hear of your mom's passing


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss, Kari.


----------



## Megs_BK (Jul 26, 2006)

Kari, so sorry for your loss. What an amazing role model to have had -- to STILL have! Thank you for sharing a bit about her. I hope your time in Portland is full of good memories and celebration of her life. And some good, hard, crying, too.

Did my dog have puppies? He's a neutered male, so... no... Are you thinking of Sarah (Sehbub) and her dog woes?


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

Megan, you were talking about your Dingo's baby.


----------



## Klynne (Jan 1, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Megs_BK* 
Did my dog have puppies? He's a neutered male, so... no... Are you thinking of Sarah (Sehbub) and her dog woes?









I guess it can't then







No, I just read you post about your dingo's baby who's out of the woods.... and was trying to understand... I guess that wasn't it









Thanks for all the hugs and kind words everyone, I appreciate it.


----------



## mom2tatum (Mar 14, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss, Kari. What an absolutely amazing woman to have had as your mother. Few are that blessed, seriously. I am sure she was even more wonderful than you could put into those few words, I can just sense that. You seem to have such peace about it...not that it isn't extremely difficult, I'm sure, but wow...that in itself shows what a strong inspiring woman your mom must have been. Your bond with her will never die, and that is something I know. I lost my mom to breast cancer when I was a kid, right before my 10th birthday. It was awful for me then, but for you, as an adult, it must be a whole different sadness. I really feel for you. My mom also tried fighting it naturally for a few years (seeing all kinds of naturopaths and dieticians, vitamins, carrot and spinach juicing, all kinds of stuff, I remember) She got better, then worse, then resorted to chemo, then went into remission, then got worse again, then passed away, after a long hard battle for almost 5 years. I still miss her everyday, especially now having my own child. But, like you, I have always found peace in knowing what a sweet, caring, amazing person she was. Knowing what an impact she made on others and myself is something I take pride in and will carry that inspiration with me forever. So you know, it has helped me much over the years to talk with other women who've lost their mothers at all different ages.

I hope your time spent back in Portland with your family is refreshing and peaceful. God bless you.

Lori


----------



## Klynne (Jan 1, 2007)

Sorry, this thread kind of turned into an off topic thread...
Thank you Lori, you hit the nail on the head. It's good to hear other mothers experiences with loosing their mother (or father) and we do take our parents legacy with us, it really inspires me to be the best mom I can be to dd and other dc who may come.

Back on topic:

Sydney is asking to nurse less and less, she doesn't eat much like I said so I don't think it's because of too many solids. Is this her way of weaning?? I don't want it to stop now! I feel it's too early. What do you all do?


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

Kari, please don't feel bad about going OT. We are all friends here, and support each other through whatever is needed.







Please feel free to talk about it if you need to.

So it looks like we DO have HFM. I just got home from work and her bum is covered with red bumps.. just like the babe we got it from.







so we may not be going to the zoo with Katie and Jess, and we may not be going to so cal for my uncle's funeral (he's close to dying and they think it will be any time now







) bleh. this weekend isn't my fave.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Korin, are you in favor of preventative chiro care for babies and kids?

Please state your reasons.







:

My mother is worried.


----------



## mom2tatum (Mar 14, 2007)

We are exactly like you said. Not eating much, not nursing much. Drives me nuts sometimes. I walk around behind him with my shirt off, trying to tempt him - LOL, right? Usually he comes over and suck suck suck, then off again to play. Hardly ever for more than a minute.

I've been guessing its because he is learning a whole bunch right now...trying to say tons of words (finally trying, even though he really only can say these sounds: d, b, sh, s, k, p) and he is just exploring his world and discovering things like super fast, especially this past week or so. But, it is sort of frustrating even though I know its fine. I don't think its a way of weaning at all. I try to only give water in a cup limited times throughout the day, and maybe with breakfast add a bit of OJ - I don't want him to get in the habit of replacing my milk with other liquids just because its easier for his little mobile self.

Yeah, don't worry bout weaning, its probably just because its such a busy phase for them!


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

of course!








preventative care for babies and kids is more for stimulating the immune system and supporting their little body as it grows and learns to move.
Also helps those who aren't developing at the rate they are 'expected' to. Sometimes the reason a baby hasn't started crawling or walking is because something is hung up in their hips or low back.
IMO, it's also key to support a growing brain.









That's all i have in my addled brain state.







you want some links?


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
of course!








preventative care for babies and kids is more for stimulating the immune system and supporting their little body as it grows and learns to move.
Also helps those who aren't developing at the rate they are 'expected' to. Sometimes the reason a baby hasn't started crawling or walking is because something is hung up in their hips or low back.
IMO, it's also key to support a growing brain.









That's all i have in my addled brain state.







you want some links?

links would be great!

S2 and J and I have been seeing a chiro for about three weeks now, and the babies get adjusted once a week, while I get adjusted twice a week (for now, then it'll drop to once a week). My mom said she asked a family friend, who has also treated us (chiro) and he said there was no reason to do preventative care on babies and kids, and thinks we're being had. The chiro we see now did nerve scans on all of us at the first appointment, after doing a full medical history, and the nerve scans showed damage in the areas we already have problems with.

Basically my mom thinks the preventative care is a load of crap.









I'm confident we're doing the right thing, just need to pass some info on to her to put her mind at ease.


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

I'm not a huge fan of the nerve scans. just doesn't jive with me.







and preventative care is a diff time line for each person. some people i see preventatively 3x a year. some 3x a month. I'll get you some links (although the This site is good place to start.) later when i'm feeling better. right now i feel like crap.


----------



## Klynne (Jan 1, 2007)

Korin:

I'm sorry to hear you guys caught the bug







Best wishes for a quick recovery!

Lori> That's exactly how we have it here, and i to have gone around with one breast hanging out in hopes of tempting dd







: She just gets this certain smile and sometimes takes a gulp or just doesn't care at all.

I didn't think about it, but she does LOVE water and has a sippie on the floor that she can drink from whenever she wants.

Long story short, I woke up at 3am dh got up at 3:45 with dd and got her ready. We took off 4:15 and waited in the check in line at the airport for 1.5 hrs only to find out I needed to get my tickets form the ticket counter first, waited there .45min only to find out they couldn't print out my ticket. So we missed the flight.







:







:







: we can't leave until Tuesday. *sigh* I really like Lufthansa but there customer service has been 100% horrible.
I love Norway, but everything is closed on Sunday's still so you can't get ANYTHING done except yard work. Gotta love Americas 24hr system (sometimes...)

pix of us: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## mom2tatum (Mar 14, 2007)

That really sucks about HFM, Korin. Ick! Hopefully it'll go away sooner rather than later.
Kari - OMG about the flight situation. I would have lost my mind...Your mental and emotional strength is really being tested lately. Try and keep your head up!
Your pictures are absolutely beautiful. Sydney is gorgeous! What you capture is really really amazing. I had to look at ALL of them, I couldn't stop, they were just so nice. And, I showed my dh, because he loves taking digital photos and he appreciated the beauty of the outside shots especially. Good for you! Do you do that professionally? What kind of camera do you have?


----------



## Klynne (Jan 1, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mom2tatum* 
That really sucks about HFM, Korin. Ick! Hopefully it'll go away sooner rather than later.
Kari - OMG about the flight situation. I would have lost my mind...Your mental and emotional strength is really being tested lately. Try and keep your head up!
Your pictures are absolutely beautiful... Do you do that professionally? What kind of camera do you have?


There isn't much I could do about the flight. I was about to cry when he told me everything he was trying didn't work. He was a really good service rep. We were mad at Lufthansa, it was they that messed up. DH took care of calling around and getting them to admit to doing wrong but it took 3hrs of phone calls... sjeesh... We wanted them to pay for the flight but they wouldn't agree to it. We will write a letter of complaint. We're not *itchy people but we use Lufthansa exclusively and fly a lot, so I expected better treatment. Thankfully Sydney was asleep most of the time we were at the aport... otherwise it could have been really stressing.

Thanks for the nice comments. I love looking at every one elses pics so I had to share from our family. Add me as a contact and I'll add you, I'm mostly private. I use a Nikon D70, just pre-ordered the D300. I'm a freelance interior photographer for the time being, hoping to start portrait some time this year or next (I'm working on my portfolio now). You can also join us at the photo mammas tribe if you want


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Great pix, Kari. I think I still have our pictures in my signature. If not, here's our dirt eating one. We have the same camera. Sorry about the flight situation. The last thing you need, eh?

Sorry about the sick and everything else, Korin!

My keyboard is suffering bc someone jammed waffle under the shift key and ripped off the enter key, so forgive any weirdness.

I think I need to buy a potty. Yesterday she got up in the morning, played by the bed, climbed back in the bed with us, pointed at her crotch, and said "poop!" And...yeah. Tonight I put a fresh dipe on her, and she ran around for a minute and then started pitching a fit about the diaper. She hasn't worn a Haute pocket in a while, so i wasn't sure if it just felt weird or what, but I took it off, and she did a huge pee right on the hardwood. Ha! At least I had a diaper to mop it up.

K off to paint the bathroom the millionth coat.


----------



## mom2tatum (Mar 14, 2007)

Sehbub, here is another few links for you. http://www.icpa4kids.com

My husband still won't let me get ds adjusted







, and he is actually a big believer in holistic and natural living. I am always working on him...I think he's coming around. I just need to get him to believe that its NOT harmful. But for the most part, he thinks chiro care for babies/kids is a crock. I see Dr. Jeanne Ohm, in Media, PA. I respect her alot, and go to her with questions about anything regarding natural parenting, and she gives her advice willingly. Has 6 kids, all born at home and adjusted from birth. She is very well known in the chiro world - travels internationally to teach chiropractors worldwide how to care for infants and children in their practices and she is the editor of PATHWAYS, a family wellness magazine. She is also on the board for ICPA, the organization from the link above. She is suuuuuuch a good resource to have for EVERYTHING, and she gives lots of advice to people having similar issues with doubtful family members (g-parents, mostly







) Actually, she is the expert for Mothering Magazine, which I always forget about until I see her in there. ANyway, she's awesome, and really down to earth. Here's her info in case you want to email her for any good info, like links to articles or whatever:http://www.icpa4kids.com/about/ICPA_Board.htm#Ohm Good luck! I know how ya feel, though.


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
Great pix, Kari. I think I still have our pictures in my signature. If not, here's our dirt eating one. We have the same camera. Sorry about the flight situation. The last thing you need, eh?

Sorry about the sick and everything else, Korin!

My keyboard is suffering bc someone jammed waffle under the shift key and ripped off the enter key, so forgive any weirdness.

I think I need to buy a potty. Yesterday she got up in the morning, played by the bed, climbed back in the bed with us, pointed at her crotch, and said "poop!" And...yeah. Tonight I put a fresh dipe on her, and she ran around for a minute and then started pitching a fit about the diaper. She hasn't worn a Haute pocket in a while, so i wasn't sure if it just felt weird or what, but I took it off, and she did a huge pee right on the hardwood. Ha! At least I had a diaper to mop it up.

K off to paint the bathroom the millionth coat.

WE have been taking off our own dipes,







: It has lead to some serious mop ups. We have the baby bjorn one peice and I like it. As I kinda half arse ec. As seen here.

http://www2.snapfish.com/slideshow/A...16/t_=99259016

She runs around asying pee pee. All day long. I am looking for the courage to go diaper free during the day. The boys are in school so it may be easyier when its not as crazy in here.

Lu can use a spoon and fork very well for a 14 month old. She likes to put stuff on the fork witrh her hands then put fork in the mouth.

Me, im doing some cleanning. clearing out the closets,and getting rid of stuff ive had for years tHAT HAVENT SEEN DAY LIGHT FOR YEARS.


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

I almost forgot I had D adjusted several times a week for eating issues, It worked like magic. He came home and would eat me out of house and home.

J gets adjusted when his asthma acts up.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Beautiful pictures! I have a Sydney too







:

I'll pass the chiro links on to my mom. Thanks, ladies!

DH and I went to a no-kids wedding tonight, and had SO much fun. His roommate from the Army was getting married. DH has known this guy for about 10 years, but hasn't seen or spoken to him in almost 4 years, just from moving around and losing touch. It was so neat to see that part of his life, and when I was dancing with the groom, he said we had to go out for coffee so that he could give me the dirt on DH.









My best friend came down to watch the babies while we were gone, and when we got home at 9, S2 had just woken up. We walked in the door, and she looked at us, laughed, and said, "uh oh."







: She's hysterical that one.


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Wow, missed a lot again...

Kari, I'm so sorry about your mom.









Korin,







HFM.

Ummmm, what else? I can't remember. Oh - the ILs took us out for an early anniversay brunch yesterday (10 years married on Thurs - wha????!!







) to a nice restaurant (read: no children's menus/crayons), and Ja and I were completely prepared to grab the kids and bolt if they weren't coping well (we didn't go out to eat once from 18 months to just under 2-1/2 with D, it was more trouble than it was worth)...and..... they did. WONDERFULLY. We rarely go out to eat anyway, so maybe it was the newness of the whole thing. K made







: at anyone who looked at her and Donovan was the picture of gentility, so much so that several people stopped by our table on their way out to say how much they enjoyed watching the kids. We were there over an hour. I wondered what kind of twilight zone alternate universe we entered when we walked through the doors.







There was only one small hiccup, I was getting up to get something (it was a buffet) and K started to screech to protest me leaving, so I popped her in the Maya pouch and brought her with me so I was hands free and could grab my blintzes; and 2 people commented on how cool the pouch was while I was in line.









It was an absolutely wonderful morning! I think the novelty plus the fact that they got to sample such a wide variety of food helped. The food was good, too. So, yeah. Nice day, yesterday.

That's all I can think of now. Oh, parent-teacher conference for D's preschool tomorrow







.

Oh yeah - K is babbling conversationally now...I have a feeling she's really close to a verbal explosion soon. She's got the cadence, intonation, and number of syllables right, she just needs to get the words themselves out. She did say water yesterday a half dozen times...but the funniest was when she finished a snack, handed her cup to DH and said, "all done, here you go" - not crystal clear, but from the way she garbled it, we both turned to each other and said, "she just said all done, here you go!" at the same time and then started cracking up.


----------



## BundleFishMama (Jun 1, 2005)

Kari, gorgeous pics!! Sorry about your flight trouble. Last thing you need to deal with right now. Sorry again for your loss. My Dad was diagnosed with cancer in April and died exactly 8 weeks later. He was 59 when he was diagnosed & turned 60 right before he died. We had no idea - he really had no symptoms and by the time he found out he had cancer, it had metastisized all over and it was just too late to really do anything. We were so shocked. He seemed young and relatively healthy to me, and I never imagined losing him at this point in life....it's been so hard. I cry on average about 5 times a day when something reminds me of him. My mother is a wreck, she's having such a hard time being without him so suddenly after 35 years of marriage, she really has no girlfriends so she has nowhere to turn (and Dad owned his own business, which was failing when he died, so she's now alone AND saddled with unbelievable debt). Anyway, I hope you're doing OK, as well as can be expected. I find I have good days and bad days. Bad days lately because I'm turning 30 next week and my Dad kept telling me we were going to do something special together for his 60th and my 30th (and DH's 40th which was this year, too!) and now we'll never be able to. It just doesn't feel right to be celebrating anything without him....

Sorry to bring everyone down, I hope I haven't depressed everyone on a Monday morning already!


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Kerri. I can't even imagine losing either of my parents; we have as close a relationship as you had with your dad. There aren't any words I can say, just long distance hugs. To you too, Kari.


----------



## BundleFishMama (Jun 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 







Kerri. I can't even imagine losing either of my parents; we have as close a relationship as you had with your dad. There aren't any words I can say, just long distance hugs. To you too, Kari.

Thank you Heather! It really does help to talk about it. I hate to bring everyone down, though!


----------



## mom2tatum (Mar 14, 2007)

Kerri, that is so sad...I can't imagine how hard that must be for you and your mom and whole family. All I can say is have faith. It will get easier. Thats all I know. I've lost my mom, as a child, and two grandparents (We were very close and I lived with them through college). When I lost my grandma my senior year of college, I thought I had died as well. I couldn't even think about her for one second or I lost it, and would be depressed for days. It actually physically hurt to visualize her. Every death for me has caused me to grieve differently, but this one was truly painful. I pushed the thoughts of her away for over two years until one day I allowed myself to really visit a good memory of me rubbing her back while she washed dishes in our kitchen and me telling her I loved her (a year or so before she passed). I didn't lose it and I smiled and cried a few tears, but I handled it - and then I knew, I would be ok from that point on to think about her.

THats definitely not advice, I just wanted to share with you that I understand your pain of losing someone so important to you. Know that no one feels the same of course, but everyone does learn to accept the loss with time. Some feel better sooner because they keep busy helping another family member deal with the loss and pick up the pieces of their life and slowly help them put them back together again (your mom).

Many hugs to you.


----------



## mom2tatum (Mar 14, 2007)

Oh, and Kerri, I forgot to mention that I am in Drexel Hill. I actually have family in Coatesville, though.


----------



## Megs_BK (Jul 26, 2006)

Sorry about the Dingo confusion! Korin dropped "dingo" into the conversation, so I rambled on without clarifying -- the Dingoes are the running tribe here on MDC. The name stuck several years ago (way before I was part of things) and has just taken a life of its own. So, anyway, the "dingo's baby" in question is the new baby of one of the MDC running mamas.

Better? I'm feeling pretty silly right now! But, as Mr. Bennet says, "Not to fear. I will get over it..."


----------



## KnittingKara (Jun 22, 2005)

Hello June 06 mamas! I'm so happy to check back in on MDC and see this little tribe of mamas still going strong!







Very cool!

I need little man to take a good long nap and then I'll catch up with you, but I wanted to subscribe while I had found you









One quick thing under the things babe thinks are hysterical category: sucking on his toes. It thoroughly grosses his sister out, so he think it is wonderful! And, he loves to blow raspberries while nursing or give me a big grin and let all the milk run out of his mouth









Okay, gotta run, but be back soon! Much love!


----------



## BundleFishMama (Jun 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mom2tatum* 
THats definitely not advice, I just wanted to share with you that I understand your pain of losing someone so important to you. Know that no one feels the same of course, but everyone does learn to accept the loss with time. Some feel better sooner because they keep busy helping another family member deal with the loss and pick up the pieces of their life and slowly help them put them back together again (your mom).
Many hugs to you.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *mom2tatum* 
Oh, and Kerri, I forgot to mention that I am in Drexel Hill. I actually have family in Coatesville, though.

Thank you!! I appreciate hearing from other people how they've coped and how the whole grieving process eventually plays out...this is the first time I've lost someone so close.

Drexel Hill is nice....I miss being in a closer-in/main line suburb!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KnittingKara* 
Hello June 06 mamas! I'm so happy to check back in on MDC and see this little tribe of mamas still going strong!







Very cool!

Kara!!!! Hi!!!! LTNS!


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BundleFishMama* 
Drexel Hill is nice....I miss being in a closer-in/main line suburb!!

I'm skimming and totally read this as:

"I miss being closer in line with sehbub."

Which makes absolutely NO sense, since, you know, when you did live closer to me, we didn't know each other. So um, I'm gonna stop rambling now.


----------



## BundleFishMama (Jun 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
I'm skimming and totally read this as:

"I miss being closer in line with sehbub."

Which makes absolutely NO sense, since, you know, when you did live closer to me, we didn't know each other. So um, I'm gonna stop rambling now.

ROFL!! Well that works too - now that I *do* know you, I miss living closer to you! Would have come up there for a playdate anytime - esp if sin sticks were involved!


----------



## Selesai (Oct 26, 2005)

Hello.
My kid eats ALL OF THE TIME.
Yesterday he pooped 4 times, and they were doosies. (sorry if TMI, but isn't that the point?







)
I mean, he runs to the fridge and waits for us to open it and get him food.
Yesterday he sang the first part of Twinkle Twinkle little star perfectly on pitch.
He loves to run.
He throws tantrums.
He will not eat hummus and this frustrates me.
He is a pescatarian because any meat he is offered, he throws on the floor. But he loves fish.
He blows rasperries, giggles, plays jokes, and in general is a very silly (high energy!) child.

Oh. And I still have milk.







:


----------



## KnittingKara (Jun 22, 2005)

Aw, thanks Kerri ... and yes, it has been too long







I always mean to come by here and check in with the June 06 mamas and then somehow it never actually gets done ... or else I find the thread, read it, and then don't get around to actually posting. wow, I guess that makes me a June Mama stalker, doesn't it? LOL







:

Selesai, Max can open the fridge too (and does, often) His favorite thing is to open the fridge, grab the little bottle of hot sauce and carry it around







Okay, that may actually be his second favorite thing about the fridge - the first is unlimited access to things to eat!

He is going through a phase where he is nursing all night long again ... sleepy, sleepy me ... but then during the days he really only is nursing for naps or when he gets sad or hurt ... it is bittersweet .... but I'm glad he's into table food, too as I do like to cook. I just sorta miss being able to look at his super chunky loveliness and know it was all "mama milk" you know?

Okay, being tugged away from the computer ... more later, taters!

Best Wishes!


----------



## BundleFishMama (Jun 1, 2005)

Hey guys, just have a sec here but I'm excited so thought I'd share with you!

Did any of you happen to see the article on toddler nursing in BabyTalk magazine (pretty mainstream mag but getting much more bf-friendly!) the month before last? The writer weaned at just over 2, but she talked about toddler nursing in such an ambivalent way, like it was all a big drag, and didn't touch on any of the benefits of it - just how he was hanging all over her. I thought, great, so now people who thought that nursing a toddler is weird will think it's just annoying instead







: So I emailed them about the benefits of extended bfing AND how enjoyable it can be (as it has been for me) and they just called me this morning and said they're going to use my letter for the Nov. issue! The are editing it for space constraints....he said they're taking out some of my list of the benefits of extended bf because it's too long, so we'll see how it comes out. Anyway, I'm psyched to look for it!


----------



## mom2tatum (Mar 14, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BundleFishMama* 
Hey guys, just have a sec here but I'm excited so thought I'd share with you!

Did any of you happen to see the article on toddler nursing in BabyTalk magazine (pretty mainstream mag but getting much more bf-friendly!) the month before last? The writer weaned at just over 2, but she talked about toddler nursing in such an ambivalent way, like it was all a big drag, and didn't touch on any of the benefits of it - just how he was hanging all over her. I thought, great, so now people who thought that nursing a toddler is weird will think it's just annoying instead







: So I emailed them about the benefits of extended bfing AND how enjoyable it can be (as it has been for me) and they just called me this morning and said they're going to use my letter for the Nov. issue! The are editing it for space constraints....he said they're taking out some of my list of the benefits of extended bf because it's too long, so we'll see how it comes out. Anyway, I'm psyched to look for it!









Yay! Good for you!!! Sad that they put an article like that in there though. Makes me so mad, just reinforcing all the thoughts of the mainstream moms out ther, yk? Well, I am so glad you wrote in!


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

I am not into toddler nursing! Augh. Not that I would write a piece in a major magazine to say it is annoying (hate stuff like that, I had to cancel a magazine subscription bc of snarky nursing articles), but... a lot of times it stinks around here! We will stick with it because of the benefits for both of us. I'm trying to keep my period away as long as possible, for one, due to endo pain. Also, her nana had breast cancer, and I know the longer I nurse her, the more I reduce her risk as well as mine. And it's nutritional insurance since she eats like a performance artist. But...it's squirmy and wicked uncomfortable! My nipples hurt like crazy (no thrush, and I am not pg). The all night wolverine buffet business is getting so old. She did just break skin on tooth 15 and 16, so I'm hoping it gets better soon. I'm constantly correcting her latch, but the night feedings when we are both half-asleep are rough. I tried comforting her in other ways during the night, including offering water or having her dad hold her, but she screeches "NUR NURRRRRRRRRR NUSSSSSSSHHH MAMA! MAMA! MAMA!" like she is being skinned alive. She knows exactly what she wants, so NUSH we do. I'd be sad if we stopped, and we won't, but in the moment, I get so annoyed sometimes. Trying to see it as a phase. Impermanence.

I do love 15-month-old baby though. She is super fun. Yesterday she climbed the entire big tall slide ladder (with me right behind her), and then we slid down, and she cracked up. And she gives hugs and blows kisses really half-assed. She wiped the floor under her chair with a paper towel the other day and then put it in the trash, which blew my mind. She started using a little metal open cup. And she says "shhhh" and puts her finger to her lips, except she sticks the tip under her top lip, so funny.

Uh, that's all I got. Anyone want to play Facebook Scrabble? I'm really bad at it! An easy mark.


----------



## BundleFishMama (Jun 1, 2005)

I know, I know, toddler nursing is certainly not perfect bliss 24/7







Believe me, I am totally frustrated with Andrew nursing all night as well - my girls were down to just twice a night or so by this point, but he mauls me incessantly!

Still, for me, the joys of nursing him (and the benefits, as you mentioned!) far outweigh the downsides - and from this woman's article, I wasn't getting that sense from her, which made me think, if you dislike nursing your toddler so much, why would you do it, and even if you _would_ do it anyway (like for some of the reasons you mentioned) why would you write in a national magazine about it? I think you have to be careful whom your audience is with stuff like this - like here on MDC, I would complain about toddler nursing pretty freely just because I know that everyone here is aware of its benefits and of the wonderful things about it - but I'd never complain about it to my mainstream friends, because I know they'd think, great, I'm proving their point that it's weird, unecessary, a big drain on the mom, etc. So with this magazine being marketed toward mainstream moms, I was disappointed that this is the view they're getting, because they're probably not going to be getting any other perspectives, yk?


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

S2 blows kisses very emphatically, (like slapping herself in the mouth emphatically), pretends to blow her nose (my allergies are kickin my butt), and shares everything with her brother. If she snatches a toy away from him, it's usually only long enough to inspect it and then hand it back. Fun fun.


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

That's cool, Kerri! I'm definitely in a the midst of a nursing-hell stage. I do enjoy it mostly, though. But last night, ugh, she was up a million times, whining in teething pain, jumping on and off the boob. You know what I love? Coffee.

We're in Hawaii right now, visiting my best friend, who is about to give birth while her husband is in Iraq.







She's so strong.

Talula loves the beach, but she's a total charger. Just runs right into the waves, laughing.









Did I mention that I can't wait for teething to be over?


----------



## Megs_BK (Jul 26, 2006)

I think our completion of a Jay Gordon nightweaning program really helped the toddler nursing stage. Does she still nurse at night? Yeah. We don't stick to the program 100% anymore, but she is definitely more able to settle herself, both in her crib and in our bed. Looking back, it wasn't really that bad. I gave myself permission through the whole endeavor to stop if it felt like her cries were truly cries of anguish, and not just of "Dude. Mom. You know that's not how I *like* it!" i.e., needs vs. wants. And I just never felt like she wasn't just pissed at the situation, so it was bearable.

Anyway. I think it's made a better situation for all of us.

Candice, give your friend an extra big hug for me. Some of my male troops and one co-Lieutenant had babies while we were deployed. Sucked. For everyone. But they all came through just fine! It's wierd, but I have had several dreams since leaving the military (actually, since moving home from Oki, even) about being pregnant WHILE deployed. Yikes! In one particularly harrowing dream, Nevie was there with me and we were being psychologically tortured by some insurgents in a trailer and they were just about to do something horrible to Nevie when I woke up. Ugh. Where's my dream analyst when I need one?

And I'm with you. Teething suuuhhhhcks.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Who needs sleep? I know I don't. Or, rather, my babies seem to know I don't. Nope. No sleeping. Or sleeping in 45 minute spurts, punctuated with kicks to the kidneys and screams. That's fun.

S2 can get out of her toddler bed, open the bedroom door, and open the baby gate. Screwed much? Why yes, thank you, I am.


----------



## Megs_BK (Jul 26, 2006)

Sarah! I just checked your blog. Cute pics of S2 and J! Ohhhhhhhh, they are quite a pair, aren't they? I'm getting (as Dan calls it) "the baby fever" again. PT school will cure me of that.

And did you know that the link to your barkersgoods site in your signature isn't working?

that is all ;-)


----------



## littlemama06 (Oct 29, 2005)

Hey everybody, it has been a LONG time since i posted. Our computer is dial up,takes forever.
V is SOOO big, i cant believe how fast the year went.I am pregnant,due in may.I am a little freaked my milk will dry up and V will lose it.The strange thing is that she has night weaned, slept all night the past three night.Still nursing all day though.
I am also trying to figure out how we will all cosleep.We have a queen bed, dont even own a baby bed.My parents said we can trade for their king.
Glad to see all the June 06 babes are growing,healthy and happy.
Kaitlin


----------



## BundleFishMama (Jun 1, 2005)

Congratulations, Kait!!!!!! How wonderful!


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Megs_BK* 
Sarah! I just checked your blog. Cute pics of S2 and J! Ohhhhhhhh, they are quite a pair, aren't they? I'm getting (as Dan calls it) "the baby fever" again. PT school will cure me of that.

And did you know that the link to your barkersgoods site in your signature isn't working?

that is all ;-)

They are quite a pair. Fondly referred to as Thing 1 and Thing 2. Or The Destructo Twins. Or Tropical Storm S2 and Tornado J. That should give you some idea of what my days are like.









Didn't know the link didn't work. I'll investigate.

I too have the baby fever, but won't be having any more babies. Although B is talking more and more about possibly adopting a 9-18 month old in a couple years. We'll see. He's over the baby stage, not that I can blame him, but is open to the idea of another kid.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *littlemama06* 
Hey everybody, it has been a LONG time since i posted. Our computer is dial up,takes forever.
V is SOOO big, i cant believe how fast the year went.I am pregnant,due in may.I am a little freaked my milk will dry up and V will lose it.The strange thing is that she has night weaned, slept all night the past three night.Still nursing all day though.
I am also trying to figure out how we will all cosleep.We have a queen bed, dont even own a baby bed.My parents said we can trade for their king.
Glad to see all the June 06 babes are growing,healthy and happy.
Kaitlin

Congratulations!


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Harper had a wbv this morning. she gained 2 pounds and .25 inches since her 12 month. I think the gain in length should be larger. I have her at 31 inches measuring her standing up, which would be a full inch. who knows. holding still is not really her deal.

We got referred to PT for her left ankle, which I've been watching. She turns her foot under so the gait looks jerky, almost like a little limp. she wore a hole right through the shoe on that foot (think inner side of the heel). bleahhh. doc said 'oh you can go to PT or straight to an ortho,' and i was all 'wha?" i thought she'd tell me "no big deal, let's keep an eye on it!' so i wasn't expecting that. i feel like i didn't ask enough questions, but i think a PT would set me straight if it's not something they can help, right? i figured going to an ortho would definitely involve x-rays and potentially more intervention right off the bat. ideas? wwyd? you can kind of see the motion in videos - here's one, 



 and here, 



 It doesn't slow her down, that's for sure.


----------



## mom2tatum (Mar 14, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 

We got referred to PT for her left ankle, which I've been watching. She turns her foot under so the gait looks jerky, almost like a little limp. she wore a hole right through the shoe on that foot (think inner side of the heel). bleahhh. doc said 'oh you can go to PT or straight to an ortho,' and i was all 'wha?" i thought she'd tell me "no big deal, let's keep an eye on it!' so i wasn't expecting that. i feel like i didn't ask enough questions, but i think a PT would set me straight if it's not something they can help, right? i figured going to an ortho would definitely involve x-rays and potentially more intervention right off the bat. ideas? wwyd? you can kind of see the motion in videos - here's one, 



 and here, 



 It doesn't slow her down, that's for sure.

I am guessing from what you wrote that you don't get her adjusted at the chiro? I just started getting ds adjusted and wish I had from the get go. But, anyway, if I were you, I would see a good reputable chiropractor who sees families/children (you can find one on ICPA: http://www.icpa4kids.com ). Right away, because the sooner she starts getting adjusted, the less it may effect her in other ways long term. The PT can't hurt I guess, except they will not get to the root of the problem - like why that is happening. I would consult a chiro about it first and they will probably give you a care/action plan like no one else will. Good luck with whatever you decide to do. She is beautiful btw.


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Megs_BK* 
Candice, give your friend an extra big hug for me. Some of my male troops and one co-Lieutenant had babies while we were deployed. Sucked. For everyone. But they all came through just fine! It's wierd, but I have had several dreams since leaving the military (actually, since moving home from Oki, even) about being pregnant WHILE deployed. Yikes! In one particularly harrowing dream, Nevie was there with me and we were being psychologically tortured by some insurgents in a trailer and they were just about to do something horrible to Nevie when I woke up. Ugh. Where's my dream analyst when I need one?

And I'm with you. Teething suuuhhhhcks.

Thanks, Megan. I know she'll be fine, but I just feel so badly for her. She said she pretty much cries every day, but when everyone sees her, she's so strong. I just can't imagine. She's got a midwife and a doula and her mil and a bunch of her friends who will be helping her. I'm worried about after we all leave. She'll have a newborn and a 2 1/2 year old to care for all by herself, all the while worrying about her husband. I wish I could stay until he gets back. The good news is that when she talks to him, his biggest complaint is that he's bored. And he's very matter-of-fact about things. He feels he is doing his duty, and is very at peace with where he is. Anyway, yeah, I just went on and on about someone that no one knows.







: It's just nice to say it to someone who understands.


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mom2tatum* 
I am guessing from what you wrote that you don't get her adjusted at the chiro? I just started getting ds adjusted and wish I had from the get go. But, anyway, if I were you, I would see a good reputable chiropractor who sees families/children (you can find one on ICPA: http://www.icpa4kids.com ). Right away, because the sooner she starts getting adjusted, the less it may effect her in other ways long term. The PT can't hurt I guess, except they will not get to the root of the problem - like why that is happening. I would consult a chiro about it first and they will probably give you a care/action plan like no one else will. Good luck with whatever you decide to do. She is beautiful btw.

Hmm, she has been adjusted from birth, and the chiro never said anything about her ankle or legs. Does that mean she sucks? She has a lot of infant/child patients. However, we haven't been seen since H. started walking. I can get her in there and see what the chiro thinks. I'm just not sure how it all plays in, you know? As in who gets to the root of the problem - that's my exact question. If it's an anatomical issue that an ortho would need to see, wouldn't a PT also be able to understand this and refer us out? For instance, you wouldn't say a clubbed foot is caused by a subluxation, right? But I guess this could be? It's all so confusing, so I guess i will hop on the multiple opinion train. Bleah.


----------



## Selesai (Oct 26, 2005)

Helen, if you go to a good ortho they should be able to figure it out (yes, with xrays likely but that and an exam is probably all they'll do initially). I actually really like orthos and think they are generally good at what they do. My mom is a PT and I think she might be able to analyze it, but I would think that the x-rays would actually be a help, just to double check that it's not bone related.
So, I guess I am of the ortho or PT boat, not chiro. But that's me.







:


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

do you want my opinion?







i could give it, or not.


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

hmm, food for thought, Jessica. This is a kid who hates to be examined or touched by people she doesn't know in general. So maybe cut to the chase with an xray and figure out exactly what's going on, then treat from there?

Korin, of course I want your opinion. As long as it's not that I look fat in these pants. These pants are FINE.


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

you look soooo fat in those pants. today I went shopping (and i know you can relate) and everything hung off of me... or had a rise that was 1 inch long, and my c-section scar showed. sex-ay. not. I need to gain 10 lbs. how the







: am I going to do that?

My opin.. I'd ask your chiro to take a look at it. I've had kids that had wonky gaits and one or two adjustments and all was well.. and i've had kids that i sent to pt/ot/ortho because it was beyond me.
An x-ray will show boney abnormality only. will not show much soft tissue (ie muscle/joint/tendon) problems (unless those things affect the bone structure). so an x-ray may not answer your problem. If it were me, i'd chat with the chrio and pt first, then see an ortho. start conservatively.








well, first, i'd give harp a smooch from ruby.







:


----------



## mom2tatum (Mar 14, 2007)

Am I hearing that a couple other moms are having trouble keeping weight/gaining it? I swear, I always feel like the only one out there experiencing that. Plus, ya can't complain to anyone without them wanting to kill you since the rest of the world seems to have the opposite problem. I'm not alone?

sounds like some good chiro advice to me, btw. I just have an opinion, korin has the expertise!


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

Yes lori, I am having trouble keeping weight on. I really don't want to hear that someone hates me for it, cause i really don't feel good about myself being this thin... I'm about 10 lbs lower than i'd like to be







i guess i should make mashed potatoes each week.


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

I'm losing a bunch of weight still, but I had the weight to lose, and would like to lose a bit more.







to those of you who are losing more than you want to, I know that's every bit as hard as being overweight.

Helen, I think I'd start with the chiro as well, maybe point it out specifically and go from there.

We are in Oregon now and we get to meet Korin & Ruby tomorrow! Yay!


----------



## BundleFishMama (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi everyone! Just checking in while relaxing & enjoying the last hour of my birthday after a very fun day!!









So, do I look 30 to you? I still don't feel 30. I really can't be. I think someone made a mistake. Maybe my mother counted wrong.


----------



## Klynne (Jan 1, 2007)

Congrats on the pregnancy Kait!

I'm getting baby fever too!! It only god worse last night when I was holding my niece. I was the only one out of 4 that she didn't cry with *sigh* THAT didn't help!









Well, we got through the funerals... We arrived here on Tuesday and hit the ground running. New Seasons did the catering for my mom's reception, it was WONDERFUL! it any of you live in Ptown and want to cater, use them!! All our guests were in love with the food table. I love it when people love the food I serve so I was very pleased.

Seriously though, this has been a weird couple of weeks. My mom died and then my grandpa (her dad) died 12 hrs later and now, this evening my other grandpa passed away... Life certainly has it's twists...


----------



## Klynne (Jan 1, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
Yes lori, I am having trouble keeping weight on. I really don't want to hear that someone hates me for it, cause i really don't feel good about myself being this thin... I'm about 10 lbs lower than i'd like to be







i guess i should make mashed potatoes each week.









I'm totally with you and Lori, I'm also 13lbs under my ideal weight. I feel great though so my mom said not to worry about it. I like that advice.

Happy Birthday Kerri!! I felt that way when I turnned 25!!







:


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

Klynne - I offered you one on the portland thread also, but it seems like you need more than one


----------



## Klynne (Jan 1, 2007)

Thanks Korin.

You know, my adrenals are super taxed... anyone have any recs for boosting up adrenals?


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Congrats on the baby, Kaitlin!

Happy 30th BFM! I am turning 25 at the end of the month (for the 5th time, do that math, heheh).

Lots of hugs for Kari. Life is crazy. How's your daughter doing with all the excitement/stress?

Korin, if my c-section scar showed, I'd get arrested. The doc who did it used to specialize in Brazilian socialites in his home country, so let's say it's very far south! gotta say he did a good job though, I can barely see it. It's a little white line. Still feels weird if anything brushes it. If I had another c-section, I'd want him to do it, even though he's a twit.

I gained back 5 pounds from the "is something wrong?" weight stage back in the Spring, and I've been steady since then. I'm a 6 or 8, so "great" by US cultural standards. I'm normally 15 pounds heavier than that. She nurses slightly less, and I think that made the difference, but I still eat a ton compared to other people who aren't nursing. I eat 5-6 meals a day, basically. Ice cream every night almost. She nurses about 6-10 times a day still, even with 3 meals and a snack or so.

Calling the chiro today, gonna take it from there! thanks for opinions, ladies.


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

I could swear I posted late last week, but I guess I didn't. Kari, my word, you need LOTS of hugs. Wow.

Kait, congrats on the good news!

Hey BFM, my bday was last Friday - I turned 34. :barf. Just kiddin' - age ain't nothing but a number thang, or something like that. Was a good day, DS wished me a happy bday about 20 gazillion times, which was super sweet. And DD slept until almost 8am, which was a wonderful bday present.









What else? Oh, uh, weight. My offer from months ago for ass transplants still stands. I could furnish several of you with quite a solid amount of junk into your trunks and still have enough leftover for myself.







I'm sure we could find a "Dr. Nick" to do them for us...I hope y'all can find some healthy ways to get back up to a good weight.

K is down to nursing about 4 times a day - around 2am, around 6am, at naptime (around noon), and at bedtime (7:30-ish). Sometimes she'll ask once between naptime and bedtime, but more often than not she's too busy playing. She's eating more fruits and veggies but still favors meat and cheese. She's picking up words here and there (probably has 10 words now that she uses reliably), and has two multipurpose words for anything she doesn't know what the word is: bah-bah and dee-dah; if she doesn't know what it is, it's one of those two things. Pretty cute, and I have no idea how she decides which one it is.

Helen, hope your eval goes well for Harper and you get a good plan how to help, or if it's OK to watch and wait. We did the watch and wait on D for some intoeing (he used to trip himself up occasionally), and he has done fine; he still intoes a bit but it doesn't hold him back; Jason intoes a bit but it's never slowed him down, so we are just letting it play out with good shoes, making sure he doesn't "W sit", and it's getting less and less as he grows. Hoping Harper's eval gives some answers.

D is at his first day of preschool today...we go pick him up in an hour.







: K and I have had a lovely morning together, just us girls, reading and playing and dancing and singing. Has been nice to have some one-on-one time with her.

If I missed anything else from anyone, sorry!


----------



## StacyL (May 4, 2004)

Gabriel is now 15 1/2 months. He is, unfortunately, a climber and a biter, which Alex never was - ack! He's got three out of four molars, and is extremely verbal. Here are the words and phrases he says (clearly!):

Good morning
Hi
Bye
wow
potty
doggie
Maggie
Mama
Daddy
duck
truck
dump truck
trash truck
trash
down
downstairs
get down
kitty
goose
frog
pig
goat
go
ball
tiger
fish
shoes
cup
cookie
juice
cheese

Here's a picture of my little cutie:
http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y3/...t/P7260021.jpg

He still nurses at naps & bedtime, once during the night, but rarely in the day. My weight is back to my normal pre-preg weight. (5'5" - 122)


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

you guys with your babies that hardly nurse! wow!! ruby nurses... bout every 2 hours when we're together... sometimes more, sometimes less. she doesn't take milk while i'm at work, and i can skip pumping, but my breasts are full by the time i get home. at night she'll go 3-4 hours sometimes, but not often.

words... i haven't kept track.. but she's only got a few.


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

Heather, your ass transplant offer cracked me up. I could also furnish a few.

Korin, there's a book called "Skinny Bitch," that made me think of you. It's actually a book written by ex-modeling industry people about the gross way Americans eat. But the title made me think of how you get that rudeness from people. I'd like to see someone call me Fat Bitch.









Geez, Stacy! Your baby's a genius!

Talula still doesn't say much. The cutest thing she says is "boo," for boobies. Yeah, while she's tugging on my shirt.

I want a good night's sleep so badly. How can she wake up all chipper after crying and whining and kicking and punching all night long? I just want to cry.


----------



## Megs_BK (Jul 26, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mom2tatum* 
The PT can't hurt I guess, except they will not get to the root of the problem - like why that is happening. I

I'm curious where you received information that would lead you to that opinion. PTs actually go through a pretty rigorous and competitive three years of school to be able to do exactly that. Many also support chiropractic manipulations and will work in tandem with a chiro to provide the most complete care and rehabilitation.

And Helen, a good PT will tell you straight off if the problem needs additional specialty care and/or is beyond their capability to help correct. PTs and Orthos can be a bit tribal, but the two fields work together all the time.


----------



## Megs_BK (Jul 26, 2006)

And add me to the "my pants don't fit" crowd. This kid still nurses quite a bit, plus I did all that triathlon training over the summer (and continue to run & cycle when I can). So... I try to fatten up, but circumstances are working against me  That's a lie. I don't try to fatten up. I'm lovin' this and never want to wean the kid.


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

I just went shopping again. either things were too big or UGLY. seriously. I don't need pants with a 2 in rise that shows my c-section scar. ick. no. I'm not that kinda mama (a hooochie mama!)...
am now depressed and going to eat a cheese burger everyday.








:


----------



## StacyL (May 4, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 
Geez, Stacy! Your baby's a genius!

Talula still doesn't say much. The cutest thing she says is "boo," for boobies. Yeah, while she's tugging on my shirt.

LOL - not a genius, but freaky-verbal. My Mom said that I had an 18 word vocabulary when I was 12 months old, so I don't know - maybe it's genetic? However, my first son did not say nearly this many words at this age.

Your post made me think of another word to add to the list - boob! He says "boob" while he's trying to lift up my shirt!


----------



## Selesai (Oct 26, 2005)

I forgot to say, congrats on your pregnancy, Kait! I am knocked up too, due in February.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
I just went shopping again. either things were too big or UGLY. seriously. I don't need pants with a 2 in rise that shows my c-section scar. ick. no. I'm not that kinda mama (a hooochie mama!)...
am now depressed and going to eat a cheese burger everyday.







:

Well, if it makes you feel any better, I think clothes suck no matter what size you are. So, I still wear crapass clothes from ten years ago. Seriously.

Although this is not really an approach I would recommend.
Point: I will commiserate with you and offer you a







:. Where are you shopping?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 
Geez, Stacy! Your baby's a genius!

Talula still doesn't say much. The cutest thing she says is "boo," for boobies. Yeah, while she's tugging on my shirt.

I want a good night's sleep so badly. How can she wake up all chipper after crying and whining and kicking and punching all night long? I just want to cry.









to the genius comment.
My kid started saying some stuff and now everything is "dee," though he does babble a lot, just not in english!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
you guys with your babies that hardly nurse! wow!! ruby nurses... bout every 2 hours when we're together... sometimes more, sometimes less. she doesn't take milk while i'm at work, and i can skip pumping, but my breasts are full by the time i get home. at night she'll go 3-4 hours sometimes, but not often.

words... i haven't kept track.. but she's only got a few.

















to all of that. I truly have a run-by nurser. Suck suck, bye mom! 3 minutes later, at it again. I am trying to get him to say "yeah" when I ask if he wants Milk, instead of just pulling on my shirt, but so far no dice.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *StacyL* 
Here's a picture of my little cutie:
http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y3/...t/P7260021.jpg

He still nurses at naps & bedtime, once during the night, but rarely in the day. My weight is back to my normal pre-preg weight. (5'5" - 122)

Wow, that's a lot of words!! Also, Stacey, he is beautiful and his eyes are such a neat color.

ok very tired off to bed.


----------



## mom2tatum (Mar 14, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Megs_BK* 
Hold the phone -- that is *exactly* what a PT would try to do. I'm starting PT school next week, so bear with my ruffled feathers. But that is exactly what a PT is trained to assess: gait, stature, differences in symmetry, etc, that lead to various issues (and quite a bit beyond that -- hence why it is a competitive and rigorous three-year program). Many also support chiropractic manipulations and will work in tandem with a chiro to provide the most complete care and rehabilitation.

And Helen, a good PT will tell you straight off if the problem needs additional specialty care and/or is beyond their capability to help correct. PTs and Orthos can be a bit tribal, but the two fields work together all the time.

sorry I offended you, really. After re-reading it, I understand. That was probably an extreme statement and didn't come out right either. II know that chiros and PT's work really well together...but I guess it just wouldn't be my first start. To me, PT usually is something that comes after an evaluation by a chiro or other practitioner, yk? Believe me, I am supportive of PT completely! I have scoliosis that has affected me in so many ways my whole life and have seen both chiro and PT throughout the years...and both have been helpful and successful in their own ways (depending very much so on the individual PT, btw), so I didn't mean to sound so against PT. I am definitely not. But again, I would want to see what a good chiro suggested before PT because that may not be necessary or helpful at all, depending on why it is happening - and I would just choose to start with a chiro opinion and adjustments first before getting into an entire PT care plan for a one year old especially. Maybe thats what a chiro would suggest anyway, but you never know if you don't start with the least aggressive approach - I mean that as far as commitment and comfort level for such a young child.

Again, sorry for dissing the job of a PT. My former PT was the most helpful in assessing the overcompensations my body made due to the curve of my back. He gave extremely thoughtful care. And he really really helped me feel better although when his wife passed away and I got assigned a new PT, I had a totally different experience. She just told me to do some stretching on the ball and a few other things then put me on heat - never watched me or discussed anything else with me. So, it does depend on the PT. I wish you well in your schooling!


----------



## BundleFishMama (Jun 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Klynne* 
Happy Birthday Kerri!! I felt that way when I turnned 25!!







:

Thank you!! My first day of my 30s was not too bad, so I guess it'll be OK. Like I have any choice in the matter anyhow!









I would feel better about being 30, however, if I were pg again - but no PPAF in sight yet, alas! Taking Vitex & some other herbs to try to prod my eggies a bit...not willing to cut out any nursings or anything, so other than that, I will have to put on my patience panties and deal....

Oh and Kari, I am sorry about all the losses your family has suffered









Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
Happy 30th BFM! I am turning 25 at the end of the month (for the 5th time, do that math, heheh).

Thanks!







I think I'll start counting the birthdays your way!

Hope you find a chiro or PT or someone who can help with Harper's issue (if it even ends up being something that needs help...)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
Hey BFM, my bday was last Friday - I turned 34. :barf. Just kiddin' - age ain't nothing but a number thang, or something like that. Was a good day, DS wished me a happy bday about 20 gazillion times, which was super sweet. And DD slept until almost 8am, which was a wonderful bday present.









Happy belated to you!!! And hope preschool went well today....

Quote:


Originally Posted by *StacyL* 
Gabriel is now 15 1/2 months. He is, unfortunately, a climber and a biter, which Alex never was - ack! He's got three out of four molars, and is extremely verbal.

Stacy!







Gabriel is SOOOOO cute!!!! And wow, that is a LOT of words! I am amazed by what Andrew understands - so many times I say something and he does it and I'm surprised! But as far as things he says clearly, I think it's just: mama, dada, sis, yes, no, good, ball, balloon, more, go, here, there, and blue (for blueberry, which means any small round food - blueberries are his favorite food but grapes, cherry tomatoes, peas, etc. are all "blue!") I thought that was a lot until I saw your list!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
you guys with your babies that hardly nurse! wow!! ruby nurses... bout every 2 hours when we're together... sometimes more, sometimes less. she doesn't take milk while i'm at work, and i can skip pumping, but my breasts are full by the time i get home. at night she'll go 3-4 hours sometimes, but not often.

I'm with you - Andrew nurses about the same amount, every 2 hours or so during the day, sometimes 3 if he's distracted- but at night it's um....pretty much the entire night...







especially since he's getting his molars now...

Speaking of teeth, I think this came up before I but I don't remember, has anyone been to the dentist yet? Andrew has his first dentist visit tomorrow morning. I don't think it's *really* necessary at this age, but our ped & dentist recommended starting around 1 year, to screen for possible problems but mostly just to get them used to the idea of the dentist looking in their mouth periodically so that they hopefully don't freak out later on when they go for a cleaning the first time







Anyway, I had appointments for the girls and our dental insurance covers it, so I figured what the heck, let him join in the fun while we're there!

Hope it's not a disaster. At least he'll get a cheapo, plastic piece of junk from the "treasure box" that's probably made in China and full of lead for his trouble, so he won't fight over the girls' prizes







:


----------



## Megs_BK (Jul 26, 2006)

Lori -- no worries. I'm sorry you saw my original reply. I edited to scale back my slightly over-the-top indignation :embarrassed

I tend to be, um, passionate about things I care about. So... not always the best judge of my own response until I look back later.

I'm sorry you had a crap PT. Crap professionals exist in all genre of practice, unfortunately. Anyway... thanks for sharing your story with me. I'm sorry I snapped a bit too harshly.

Back to the babies! Mine is asleep! For now! Hooray.


----------



## Klynne (Jan 1, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BundleFishMama* 
I will have to put on my patience panties and deal....












Hey Megs, how did your triathlon training go? I'd like to start running, but I'm afraid of loosing weight/burning too many calories. Did you consider this when you started training?

Sydney will nurse like every 3-4 hrs now. I think she forgets sometimes actually, so I'm the initiator. And at night, sheesj, she's on the breast one night and the next only twice... my boobs are c.o.n.f.u.s.e.d


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

So, I know it's not popular around here, but I feel safe telling y'all that after three weeks of not sleeping for longer than 15 minutes at a time, we transitioned J in to his own room. He had been in our bed since the get-go (or in the side carred crib for a few hours each night) but every time we rolled over he woke up.

The first night was t.e.r.r.i.b.l.e. and I ended up sleeping on his floor he woke up so often. The second night was also bad in trying to transition him from nursing to laying in his crib, since usually I would lay beside him and nurse him down. No longer an option, so we're trying to nurse down in the rocking chair (IKEA Poang chair, really) and then lay down in the crib.

Last night, I nursed him to sleep, laid him in his crib, he yelled at me once and then passed out for 5 HOURS. He woke up at 1:30 and DH gave him a bottle, and he slept 'til 6:00, when he came to bed with me, nursed, and then we got up so I could shower. I laid him in his crib so that he wouldn't destroy my bathroom, and by the time I got out of the shower (10 minutes with the door open so I could hear him if he needed me) he was asleep again!

I feel human.

S2 is hysterical. And very chatty.

mommy
daddy
sissy
vic
syd
jackson
doggie
hot dog
chicken
yuck
shoe
sock
up
down
light
tree
see
me!! (screamed jubilantly when it's her turn to be picked up/buckled in/whatever)
go
papaw
cracker
cookie (interchangeable with cracker...everything is a cracker or cookie, unless it's chicken)
juice
bye bye
i love you
that
please
thank you

and she signs:
night night
eat
more
please
thank you
bye bye
change

Granted, she's 17 months old (tomorrow!) so she's had a little more time to work on the words. Still no walking anywhere in sight. J will walk before S2 at this rate.


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
So, I know it's not popular around here, but I feel safe telling y'all that after three weeks of not sleeping for longer than 15 minutes at a time, we transitioned J in to his own room. He had been in our bed since the get-go (or in the side carred crib for a few hours each night) but every time we rolled over he woke up.

Meh.







Kait starts the night out in her crib, then comes in with us when I go to bed...then goes into either her room or her brother's room again when I have to start work, and then calls for me when she wakes up for the morning (which is sometimes 10 minutes later, sometimes an hour and a half later). You know, it's not like you're leaving him to cry himself to sleep for hours every night. Sometimes babies sleep fine, or even better in their own space. I won't take away your MDC card for that. I feel bad that you feel weird about posting that. There is such a thing as too extreme, you know? I'm glad you found a solution that worked for EVERYONE in your family!! I'll always stand up against CIO on little ones, but have no problem with separate sleeping quarters in an of themselves.














:


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Harper is crazy verbal too. I keep a running list of her words, and it's at over 75. Not everything is said perfectly by any means. Pillow = pih oh. Cracker = crack. I love my child screaming for CRACK in public! CRACK MAMA. Her new favorite thing is names. The babysitter (Misty) is Misssssssth. And she names the people in her family. She'll sit there and half-whisper "mama dada hah (how she says her name) kee-ey (kitty, sometimes she says her actual name instead)." And she seems to count up to four (which I am pretty sure she learned from Teletubbies














. She will notice a grouping of similar things and say "two!" or however many. She is too much.

Bad: she has had a fever since yesterday afternoon. Last night was rough. It was up to 104, at which point I quickly said "skroo it" to lukewarm baths and went for Tylenol. She is chipper this morning, but I am taking extra vit C and have a call in to the doctor. Green poop. She's never been sick except for mild sniffles at 6 months. but she's nursing a ton and wetting dipes, so i guess she'll mend.


----------



## Megs_BK (Jul 26, 2006)

My child? Still does not speak. Likes to make funny noises. And walk around with blankets over her head. So... I basically gave birth to Justin from "Parenthood." The female version.

Still trying not to freak out about it. It's hard, though. I finally asked at her school (where they see enough kids to know when something is really up) if they thought she was language-delayed. They couldn't say "no" loudly or emphatically enough, so... I guess she'll graduate from high school. It's tough for me, though. I don't want my kid to just be "good enough." I want her to be ahead of the curve. And it's way too early for that.


----------



## Megs_BK (Jul 26, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Klynne* 
Hey Megs, how did your triathlon training go? I'd like to start running, but I'm afraid of loosing weight/burning too many calories. Did you consider this when you started training?

No, I didn't consider how that might affect my health or milk supply... D'OH! Of course I did!

I started running quite a bit when Nevie was about 5 or 6 months old -- was into a solid routine by March for sure. I added in cycling and swimming when I could, but mostly just running. Since my spike in activity coincided with Nevie's own spike in activity (learning to crawl), there was a week or so that I feared my supply wouldn't keep up. But, I just ate more! Lots more. And our system eventually regulated itself. I haven't had any problems as long as I stay tuned in to my body. One week in late July I had to just stop. It was 100+ degrees and I was making myself sick. Other than that, it's been fine.

So get out there and get physical! You'll be glad.


----------



## mom2tatum (Mar 14, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
You know, it's not like you're leaving him to cry himself to sleep for hours every night. Sometimes babies sleep fine, or even better in their own space. I won't take away your MDC card for that. I feel bad that you feel weird about posting that. There is such a thing as too extreme, you know? I'm glad you found a solution that worked for EVERYONE in your family!! I'll always stand up against CIO on little ones, but have no problem with separate sleeping quarters in an of themselves.














:









:


----------



## mom2tatum (Mar 14, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
Harper is crazy verbal too. I keep a running list of her words, and it's at over 75. Not everything is said perfectly by any means. Pillow = pih oh. Cracker = crack. I love my child screaming for CRACK in public! CRACK MAMA. Her new favorite thing is names. The babysitter (Misty) is Misssssssth. And she names the people in her family. She'll sit there and half-whisper "mama dada hah (how she says her name) kee-ey (kitty, sometimes she says her actual name instead)." And she seems to count up to four (which I am pretty sure she learned from Teletubbies














. She will notice a grouping of similar things and say "two!" or however many. She is too much.

Bad: she has had a fever since yesterday afternoon. Last night was rough. It was up to 104, at which point I quickly said "skroo it" to lukewarm baths and went for Tylenol. She is chipper this morning, but I am taking extra vit C and have a call in to the doctor. Green poop. She's never been sick except for mild sniffles at 6 months. but she's nursing a ton and wetting dipes, so i guess she'll mend.


I think she's a genius. Hope she's feeling better soon!


----------



## mom2tatum (Mar 14, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Megs_BK* 
My child? Still does not speak. Likes to make funny noises. And walk around with blankets over her head. So... I basically gave birth to Justin from "Parenthood." The female version.

LOL. Sounds like Tatum. He screams and walks around dancing and swaying his body or head (no music usually). He is so happy, I just love it! But, yeah, i feel ya. He mostly just tries to imitate beginning sounds or sometimes ending sounds. I don't even know if they are considered words or just sounds, who knows. Example: duck is just "k". And everything that is not a "normal" temperature is "haa" and a quick pull back of a hand, for hot. Funny.


----------



## mom2tatum (Mar 14, 2007)

Anyone notice, I don't know how to multi quote? I get by without it, but how do ya do that btw?


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Megs_BK* 
I don't want my kid to just be "good enough." I want her to be ahead of the curve. And it's way too early for that.

There isn't anything wrong with a kid or a human that's 'just good enough'. I don't want to sound harsh, but maybe you should try to let go of the wanting your kid to be what you want her to be, and let her be what she wants to be. NOt only is it too early to have expectations for her, it won't be really fair when she's older.







just my opinion.


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

My kid is an artistic genius. Her medium is bananas. She also has extreme endurance. She can yell louder and for longer than any human ever thought possible.


----------



## Megs_BK (Jul 26, 2006)

When I said "It's wayyy to early for that" I was talking about myself. I know it's ridiculous at this point in time. And I do just want her to be her blanket-wearing, growling, funny self.

I expect we all have similar not-so-perfect-mommy candid feelings from time to time.


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

Of course we do, Megan. We all worry about our kids' size, abilities, etc. in relation to other kids. Especially if it's your first time. Talula didn't walk until 14 months. The comments bothered me, but I would have been super stressed if I hadn't already done the worry-wart thing with Tania.

I do understand what Korin said, and I generally think that a lot of parents put too much pressure on their kids because of wanting them to be better than average. I think we want that for their well-being, but the best we can do for them is to work with who they are to help them become the people they want to be.

It's all a little early, as you said, but it's worth thinking about your parenting philosophy, even though they're so young.


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Megs_BK* 
When I said "It's wayyy to early for that" I was talking about myself. I know it's ridiculous at this point in time. And I do just want her to be her blanket-wearing, growling, funny self.

I expect we all have similar not-so-perfect-mommy candid feelings from time to time.

i have alllll sorts of not even remotely perfect feelings.







ask heather and helen and jes.


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

This may seem weird, but can we talk poop? Lu's are still not well-formed. That, plus her extreme irritability, make me worried that she may have yeast gut or a gluten/dairy intolerance. Thoughts?


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 
I think we want that for their well-being, but the best we can do for them is to work with who they are to help them become the people they want to be.

thats is exactly what i am striving for. i love you can-dance!


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 
This may seem weird, but can we talk poop? Lu's are still not well-formed. That, plus her extreme irritability, make me worried that she may have yeast gut or a gluten/dairy intolerance. Thoughts?

I'm really NOT an authority on this, but I think your instincts may be right and are worth looking into.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
Meh.







Kait starts the night out in her crib, then comes in with us when I go to bed...then goes into either her room or her brother's room again when I have to start work, and then calls for me when she wakes up for the morning (which is sometimes 10 minutes later, sometimes an hour and a half later). You know, it's not like you're leaving him to cry himself to sleep for hours every night. Sometimes babies sleep fine, or even better in their own space. I won't take away your MDC card for that. I feel bad that you feel weird about posting that. There is such a thing as too extreme, you know? I'm glad you found a solution that worked for EVERYONE in your family!! I'll always stand up against CIO on little ones, but have no problem with separate sleeping quarters in an of themselves.














:


Quote:


Originally Posted by *mom2tatum* 







:

Thank you.

We really did try every other conceivable option before moving him to his own space, but the facts are pretty clear that we're all better off. It sucks, and I hate it, and I miss him terribly, but I got 6 hrs of sleep last night for the first time in almost 17 months. It was like heaven.


----------



## mom2tatum (Mar 14, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 
This may seem weird, but can we talk poop? Lu's are still not well-formed. That, plus her extreme irritability, make me worried that she may have yeast gut or a gluten/dairy intolerance. Thoughts?

Maybe worth trying eliminations. Sounds like symptoms to me also, but you never know, it could just be a phase. Does she have many stools a day and/or gassy day and night?

I just got done speaking with a woman last night who almost convinced me that we, humans, are not really great at handling gluten at all but that some people's guts just handle it much worse than others. She was so informed about it, really interesting.

Anyway, we were thinking something is up with Tatum as well, so first we tried for dairy. We just finished 10 days of no dairy for him and no change except he was able to pass his gas easier and therefore, more often - which is lovely. But I think that plain just makes sense considering that dairy is hard to digest. It doesn't mean he is intolerant or allergic. I am going to attempt to eliminate it from my diet also, for the next 10 days and see if there's any different results, but I don't think it will. I am dreading that, too, because I freekin love milk, yogurt, and cheese. Makes up a big part of my daily intake - AND I AM TRYING TO GAIN. Yeah, I may quit and ruin the whole darn test. But, then we were going to do same with wheat and gluten just to see.

Sucks, but give it a try.


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
Thank you.

We really did try every other conceivable option before moving him to his own space, but the facts are pretty clear that we're all better off. It sucks, and I hate it, and I miss him terribly, but I got 6 hrs of sleep last night for the first time in almost 17 months. It was like heaven.

Sarah, I meant to comment on this before. I truly believe that a family bed has to work for the FAMILY. Not just one person in the family.







I am glad you're getting better sleep and hope that it continues. I am thinking about toddler beds and when Ru will be ready for one. I don't see it in the forseeable future, but who knows.


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
thats is exactly what i am striving for. i love you can-dance!









:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
I'm really NOT an authority on this, but I think your instincts may be right and are worth looking into.

Thanks, I'm going to test the waters, at least.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mom2tatum* 
Maybe worth trying eliminations. Sounds like symptoms to me also, but you never know, it could just be a phase. Does she have many stools a day and/or gassy day and night?

Usually just one stool. But, she has had two month-long bouts of diarrhea in the past six months. And, she does have gas throughout the day.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mom2tatum* 
I just got done speaking with a woman last night who almost convinced me that we, humans, are not really great at handling gluten at all but that some people's guts just handle it much worse than others. She was so informed about it, really interesting.

I'm pretty convinced about this too, much to my dismay. I'm pretty sold on the caveman diet. It makes so much sense to me, since our ancestors were nomadic hunter-gatherers. It's just that bread and cookies and cakes and all that are so freakin' delicious.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mom2tatum* 
Anyway, we were thinking something is up with Tatum as well, so first we tried for dairy. We just finished 10 days of no dairy for him and no change except he was able to pass his gas easier and therefore, more often - which is lovely. But I think that plain just makes sense considering that dairy is hard to digest. It doesn't mean he is intolerant or allergic. I am going to attempt to eliminate it from my diet also, for the next 10 days and see if there's any different results, but I don't think it will. I am dreading that, too, because I freekin love milk, yogurt, and cheese. Makes up a big part of my daily intake - AND I AM TRYING TO GAIN. Yeah, I may quit and ruin the whole darn test. But, then we were going to do same with wheat and gluten just to see.

Sucks, but give it a try.

I think we're going to do gluten first, and if no change, then we'll do dairy. With our ancestral makeup, gluten would make more sense.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
Sarah, I meant to comment on this before. I truly believe that a family bed has to work for the FAMILY. Not just one person in the family.







I am glad you're getting better sleep and hope that it continues. I am thinking about toddler beds and when Ru will be ready for one. I don't see it in the forseeable future, but who knows.









I meant to comment too. I just didn't know really what to say except that it sounds like you did the right thing for your family. I'm getting up 4+ times per night here, so, uh, yeah. I feel like since we're in the thick of molar-hell, we might as well stick it out until the eagles have landed before we try to alter the night situation. But boy, oh boy, oh boy, oh boy, oh boy...yeah, that's about it.


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
Harper had a wbv this morning. she gained 2 pounds and .25 inches since her 12 month. I think the gain in length should be larger. I have her at 31 inches measuring her standing up, which would be a full inch. who knows. holding still is not really her deal.

We got referred to PT for her left ankle, which I've been watching. She turns her foot under so the gait looks jerky, almost like a little limp. she wore a hole right through the shoe on that foot (think inner side of the heel). bleahhh. doc said 'oh you can go to PT or straight to an ortho,' and i was all 'wha?" i thought she'd tell me "no big deal, let's keep an eye on it!' so i wasn't expecting that. i feel like i didn't ask enough questions, but i think a PT would set me straight if it's not something they can help, right? i figured going to an ortho would definitely involve x-rays and potentially more intervention right off the bat. ideas? wwyd? you can kind of see the motion in videos - here's one, 



 and here, 



 It doesn't slow her down, that's for sure.

I hadn't noticed it before,more noticable in the first video that the second. I hope all goes well. have you had a chiro look at her?

WE are into being a trouble maker. If its not kid friendly she wants it.









Little people are a big hit around here,as well as playing tea party.

I don't get much time to post it's almost 5 am and Im posting from work.


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mom2tatum* 
I think she's a genius. Hope she's feeling better soon!

Thanks, she's better today. Bleah, that was a ride. I will take "genius" with a grain of salt... I really don't believe in labeling kids, especially at this age! I was very verbal as a child; said my first real word at 8 months. Did that get me some great advantage in life? Not really. Now, Harper didn't have real words until more like 10 months (her father's DNA obviously hampered her







). She is in a curious stage and imitating a lot of what we say, filing it away, using it later when least expected. Like someone else said, we all have things that worry us. She doesn't really eat solids or sleep, and she walks funny, so there you go. She is the classic high needs baby turned toddler, if you go by what Sears says. Many of her words aren't particularly useful in day to day coping. She says "peephole" when she sees one in a door, but does this help me figure out a tantrum? Nope! Yes, baby sign, blah blah blah.

I enjoy what I can, basically. There's a baby in my other June group who says over 100 words and 2-3 word sentences, so I could worry myself into oblivion, but then that kid doesn't walk or crawl. It's all a big crapshoot that levels out by 2 or 3, I think. Or 18.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mom2tatum* 
Anyone notice, I don't know how to multi quote? I get by without it, but how do ya do that btw?

Hit that middle orange button with the quote sign and plus sign on each post you want to multi-quote. Then hit reply when you are ready, and they will all be there.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 
My kid is an artistic genius. Her medium is bananas. She also has extreme endurance. She can yell louder and for longer than any human ever thought possible.

That made me LOL. What is up with the yelling these days? My baby won't eat a banana. Will never be artist.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 
This may seem weird, but can we talk poop? Lu's are still not well-formed. That, plus her extreme irritability, make me worried that she may have yeast gut or a gluten/dairy intolerance. Thoughts?

Hmm, I wouldn't know where to start, but I'm sure someone will tell you go to a chiropractor







Eliminating gluten/dairy and trying dairy-free probiotics may also fix yeast in the process. I'd start with at least a 2 week elimination, shoot for a month.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
Thank you.

We really did try every other conceivable option before moving him to his own space, but the facts are pretty clear that we're all better off. It sucks, and I hate it, and I miss him terribly, but I got 6 hrs of sleep last night for the first time in almost 17 months. It was like heaven.

Yay sleeeeeeeep! Big ups to sleep!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mom2tatum* 
Anyway, we were thinking something is up with Tatum as well, so first we tried for dairy. We just finished 10 days of no dairy for him and no change except he was able to pass his gas easier and therefore, more often - which is lovely. But I think that plain just makes sense considering that dairy is hard to digest. It doesn't mean he is intolerant or allergic. I am going to attempt to eliminate it from my diet also, for the next 10 days and see if there's any different results, but I don't think it will. I am dreading that, too, because I freekin love milk, yogurt, and cheese. Makes up a big part of my daily intake - AND I AM TRYING TO GAIN. Yeah, I may quit and ruin the whole darn test. But, then we were going to do same with wheat and gluten just to see.

Sucks, but give it a try.

I eliminated dairy for most of the first year of babyhood due to her intolerance. I found that the usual advice is to eliminate it totally for up to 4-5 weeks (in both you and baby's diet) to see full results. 10 days is probably just not long enough for the proteins to clear your system, and if he's nursing, it would also have to leave your diet too. I made up calories with avocado and extra olive oil and things like that when I was off dairy. Coconut oil is also great. My favorite smoothie is frozen bananas, rice milk, and coconut oil. There's good info at Kellymom and Askdrsears about elimination diets.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *medicmama* 
I hadn't noticed it before,more noticable in the first video that the second. I hope all goes well. have you had a chiro look at her?

WE are into being a trouble maker. If its not kid friendly she wants it.









Little people are a big hit around here,as well as playing tea party.

I don't get much time to post it's almost 5 am and Im posting from work.

Your kid is trouble! heheh. My kid wants to eat batteries. I am making H. a chiro appointment, got sidetracked the last few days with sick baboo. did I tell you about the Lowell mommy group that started? it meets fridays. I will PM you unless I already mentioned it... brain is mush.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
Sarah, I meant to comment on this before. I truly believe that a family bed has to work for the FAMILY. Not just one person in the family.







I am glad you're getting better sleep and hope that it continues. I am thinking about toddler beds and when Ru will be ready for one. I don't see it in the forseeable future, but who knows.









I think that's the crux of the issue. There are 4 other people in the house to take in to account, not just me and him. If he was my only child, I could make it work, as I'd be able to nap with him and just muddle through, but since he and S2 rarely nap at the same time, it makes nighttime sleep paramount to our survival.

Last night he slept from 8:30-6:30, when I woke him up to take V and S1 to school. Didn't even stir once. Crazy. I'm a little concerned that he'll be lacking nutrition-wise if he's not nursing at night, but I'll just make sure to get him to nurse extra times during the day to make up for it.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 
I meant to comment too. I just didn't know really what to say except that it sounds like you did the right thing for your family. I'm getting up 4+ times per night here, so, uh, yeah. I feel like since we're in the thick of molar-hell, we might as well stick it out until the eagles have landed before we try to alter the night situation. But boy, oh boy, oh boy, oh boy, oh boy...yeah, that's about it.









I think we did land on the right solution for our family. I hope those molars pop through soon, for all your sakes!!

So, anyone have any tips on how to get a very active baby/wanna-be-toddler to nurse more often during the day? He gets so busy and active that he'll keep going and going and before we know it it's been 5 hours since his last meal. It's just hard to get him to stop. We've tried the quiet room away from all distractions, but every tiny noise gets his attention and he has to go investigate. And he's only 7 months old, and not eating any solids. Any tips?


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
Thanks, she's better today. Bleah, that was a ride. I will take "genius" with a grain of salt... I really don't believe in labeling kids, especially at this age! I was very verbal as a child; said my first real word at 8 months. Did that get me some great advantage in life? Not really. Now, Harper didn't have real words until more like 10 months (her father's DNA obviously hampered her







). She is in a curious stage and imitating a lot of what we say, filing it away, using it later when least expected. Like someone else said, we all have things that worry us. She doesn't really eat solids or sleep, and she walks funny, so there you go. She is the classic high needs baby turned toddler, if you go by what Sears says. Many of her words aren't particularly useful in day to day coping. She says "peephole" when she sees one in a door, but does this help me figure out a tantrum? Nope! Yes, baby sign, blah blah blah.

this morning, s2 woke up at 6 and DH brought her in to bed with us. I was laying there talking to him, and she crawled over, lifted my shirt, and said "boobies" while tapping my chest. WTH? Where did she learn "boobies?" I mean, she knows "vulva" 'cause she grabs herself every time we take her diaper off, and, you know, you gotta name that stuff, but "boobies?" Seriously?


----------



## Selesai (Oct 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 
My kid is an artistic genius. Her medium is bananas. She also has extreme endurance. She can yell louder and for longer than any human ever thought possible.











Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
There isn't anything wrong with a kid or a human that's 'just good enough'.

This gets me rather philosophical. Because, comparing oneself to others (I'm talking adults here) is pointless since there is always someone "better" at something and someone "worse" at something. So then, what makes us worthwhile human beings?
Anyway, just ignore me.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 
This may seem weird, but can we talk poop? Lu's are still not well-formed. That, plus her extreme irritability, make me worried that she may have yeast gut or a gluten/dairy intolerance. Thoughts?

Hmmm. Well, Philip's aren't extremely well-formed, either. Or, maybe they are but they are squashed by the time I get to him (like 2 seconds later) sorry, TMI!
Anyway, her irritability may be more of a concern to me, so I would experiment with it if I were you.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 
I meant to comment too. I just didn't know really what to say except that it sounds like you did the right thing for your family. I'm getting up 4+ times per night here, so, uh, yeah.









: I have a baby attached to my boob for a whole night sometimes, and sleeping for several hours at a time other nights.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
So, anyone have any tips on how to get a very active baby/wanna-be-toddler to nurse more often during the day? He gets so busy and active that he'll keep going and going and before we know it it's been 5 hours since his last meal. It's just hard to get him to stop. We've tried the quiet room away from all distractions, but every tiny noise gets his attention and he has to go investigate. And he's only 7 months old, and not eating any solids. Any tips?

At that age we did do the quiet room without animals and I think he eventually got used to it. Also, lying down helped IIRC. Maybe if you keep trying, he'll get the clue?
I usually knew that he was making up for it at night (and my situation is different than yours because I WOH.) But I know this may not apply to you.
So I guess I have nothing helpful to say!


----------



## mom2tatum (Mar 14, 2007)

So, we just got back from the ped's. A 15 mo well visit sort of I guess...but really we just went to get a finger prick to re-check iron. He was pretty iron deficient at 9 mo and then at 10 mo and started coming back up at 11 mo. I didn't worry bout it for a while and then today it was almost back up to a normal level. So, that was great news for us!

Anyway, while I was there I mentioned that he got one tooth at a time very slowly starting at about 10 months and that he hadn't gotten a new one in over 3 months (he only has 4). She then tells me that most kids who both teeth slowly and take a long time to get in their baby teeth are "late bloomers" as far as puberty and overall growth goes. She explained, "Most boys who teeth this way tend to not grow into their mature male adult bodies until some time after high school and do not get facial and body hair until then also, whereas other boys who grow baby teeth fast are more likely to seeing puberty changes in middle school. And same for girls, but the time/age difference isn't as greatly separated."

I thought, wow, I never heard that. Hmmm. That'd be fine with me, actually. But, wondering...Interesting piece of info or crap?


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Selesai* 
At that age we did do the quiet room without animals and I think he eventually got used to it. Also, lying down helped IIRC. Maybe if you keep trying, he'll get the clue?
I usually knew that he was making up for it at night (and my situation is different than yours because I WOH.) But I know this may not apply to you.
So I guess I have nothing helpful to say!

I'm hoping that repetition will do the trick. I really don't want to force solids if he isn't ready, KWIM?


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mom2tatum* 
I thought, wow, I never heard that. Hmmm. That'd be fine with me, actually. But, wondering...Interesting piece of info or crap?

The best I can find is that it's an Old Wives' Tale.

Dr. Alvin Eden says:
"Getting teeth late means there's something wrong."
Absolutely not true. There's no relationship between the time that teeth come in and physical or mental development.

Not sure if that helps, but there ya go.


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
Thanks, she's better today.

Your kid is trouble! heheh. My kid wants to eat batteries. I am making H. a chiro appointment, got sidetracked the last few days with sick baboo. did I tell you about the Lowell mommy group that started? it meets fridays. I will PM you unless I already mentioned it... brain is mush.

Glad she is better! I didn't mean to sound bitchy when I said chiro,forgive me im a bit crazy these days. When I reread it I sounded snarky .

I want in on the meetings PM me please!

OK, so who's still cding?

My midget has figured out how to take off any non snap item,including pulldowns. so I need some sugestions. She mostly wears dresses because its easier to ec in. I am down th 10 fb and I am not savy with other diaper things. I love pockets and AI2's.. What you all doing? I dislike pf's and covers. I got rid of mine.


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *medicmama* 
OK, so who's still cding?

We still cd. K has no interest in removing her diaper, though I do occasionally fear that her diaper will slide off her virtually non-existent behind. (Gets that from her father, obviously.) We just sorted out the diapers that don't fit and/or don't hold a whole pee, so we're pretty much down to FB, a couple Jangos and a couple Angel Wraps.

Had our first Salsa Tots class today. Technically the second class, but we missed the first one last week as we were out of the country. Will make that up next week maybe. Forgot the camera today, but I think I'll get pictures next week. She loved it, but is exhausted from our trip, so had a bit of a rough time. She would get to dancing and then lose track of where I was and start crying hysterically. But oh the tantrum if I tried to keep her close. Couldn't win.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *medicmama* 
OK, so who's still cding?

We're in mostly Bumkins AIOs with extra liners, a few Peewell fitteds with Bummis SWW covers, and a few Snugglebottoms fitteds with the BSWW covers. She can take them all off, and her pants, so nothing stops her. Oh well.


----------



## mamamilkbar (Jun 28, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *medicmama* 
OK, so who's still cding?

we are cloth diapering still, i was using disposable but i could not afford them anymore so back to cloth i went, and it's nice.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamamilkbar* 
we are cloth diapering still, i was using disposable but i could not afford them anymore so back to cloth i went, and it's nice.

Good to see you!!

And congratulations!!


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *medicmama* 
Glad she is better! I didn't mean to sound bitchy when I said chiro,forgive me im a bit crazy these days. When I reread it I sounded snarky .

I want in on the meetings PM me please!

OK, so who's still cding?

Huh? you didn't sound snarky at all. am confuzed now! PMed you the group info! Pretty good group of people so far.

We are basically CD drop outs. there has been much upheaval round here in the last month, and there is a load sitting there clean but needing to be stripped. the washer isn't working for that. i think I will put them in the dishwasher. yeah, i should get back on that horse. we have all bumgenius 2.0 and haute pockets.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
Good to see you!!

And congratulations!!

yeah: way to sneak that in the signature, Heidi!

Someone asked about dentist? Ours doesn't want to see her til 3, he said. the ped doesn't care but asks if we drink tap water to get the fluoride. i say "yeah, sure, we have tap water!"

Harper played with a friend yesterday, and they spent the entire time taking away stuff from each other. they traded cups, snacks, you name it. "Oh, your granola bar fragment is better than mine!" "Likewise!"


----------



## KnittingKara (Jun 22, 2005)

Happy Friday, mamas! Can you believe I'm here like 3 times in one month?









The girlie is gathering pillows and blankets for our Friday Night Nest, so this will be a quick post-by before I'm off to watch library videos. Sorry, but I at least wanted to add my two cents here and there, for what that is worth.

on teeth - Boo didn't have a single tooth until she was over 15 months old. My husband's grandmother actually blamed it on my breastfeeding her







I think, at age almost 6, she's incredibly bright - and has a gorgeous smile to boot (but I might be a little biased) I guess you'll have to check back with me in half a decade or so for the puberty thing









on sleep - we're very "musical beds" at this house. Sometimes all four of us are in the same bed, sometimes just me & the kids, sometimes Boo sleeps all night in her bed, or JuneBug starts off sleeping on his own (especially if he falls asleep before 8pm) but ends up in the family bed later. No one is banned from our bed, but it does seem that we all have different sleeping needs, you know? It works for us.

Max says words: "uh oh" "up" "go" and "mamamamamamamama" and he points to things. And turns into a howler monkey when he's displeased. But, you know, he's also been walking since a few days before 10 months old. My brother frets a bit that my neice, who was born the same day, isn't walking yet, but she is says SO many words and even simple phrases so I figure it all balances out.

My daughter was a "late" walker and talker (which went over real well with the in-laws combined with the no teeth yet thing







) ... but must have been perfectly on track for her, you know? On the other end, she's an "early" reader, teaching herself to read last summer. I learned to chuck out those developemental milestone charts (or at least take them with a HUGE grain of salt) and just let it go and not worry ... (easier said than done, sometimes, I know) In the room full of five year olds today I can't pick out who talked last or walked earliest or whatever, you know?

Okay, off to watch Veggie Tales (do my friday nights rock, or what?)

Best Wishes!


----------



## Megs_BK (Jul 26, 2006)

Kara, I love hearing stories like yours. My Mom has been telling me to "throw out the baby books!!" since... oh... day One. I neurotically cling to them. What the heck does my Mom know, anyway? [I say, facetiously...]

You guys have really helped me take a good look at this struggle for me. I won't say it was easy to hear, but I won't say it was wrong, either.

And that's enough outta me on that!

We are still CDing, but since we didn't start until three days before her first birthday, that's not saying much! It's kind of a mishmash -- she wears a 'sposie at night because we got tired of waking up in puddles. Although I did find that doubling a microfiber & hemp inserts worked OK a couple of nights. I just don't trust it as a general rule.

Heidi -- holy cats! You and Selesai and...?? Who am I forgetting here? There is a not-so-small part of me that's a bit jealous right now. But those twin pink lines will have to wait a few more years for me.

Ummm... that's it. Friday night is rockin' here, too. Dan is putting Nevie down and I am trying to make up for squandered time on a cardigan I am knitting for the Nevester. Cables make it go slooooowwwww. School starts for me next week, though, and I want to get it done before I start.


----------



## earthmama369 (Jul 29, 2005)

Still CD'ing here. (And HI, mamas!)

We're using medium FuzziBunz with inserts for the day and trifolded infant prefolds for nights and long car rides. We hit a really rockin' groove with the potty for a few weeks, but the shine has worn off and he's out of that window of interest. It was fun while it lasted. At least I know he has the mechanics down now, so the next time he gets interested, it will be much easier for him to find his rhythm.

Bastian did the same thing with the FB that Qualia did. Just as I started thinking he was going to grow out of them, he started slimming down, and he's now on a smaller setting than he was a month ago! Crazy. He's really starting to look like a little boy now, instead of a baby.


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

Whoops.

The culprit.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes* 
Whoops.

The culprit.

Whoops indeed!


----------



## mom2tatum (Mar 14, 2007)

I love the pic of the "culprit" - perfect.

Good for all you cding - I don't think I could add that responsibility to my crazy days and nights...Maybe next time.

I have a not so good story to share from yesterday.
So, getting ready to rush out the door for work (I bring him along) I realized we ran out of our normal wipes...during a total poop explosion. I looked around and saw we had a leftover wipe box from vacation to St. THomas a couple months ago, so I quick used them. 5 hours later, I go to change his diaper and I almost scream when I opened it up (But, I was around my already critical boss so I tried to hide my feelings). His whole bottom and penis and scrotum are covered in a red, super bumpy rash and oozing pussy blisters all over - It was so horrible. I was at work, I am a nanny, so I had to put him in something until we got home - and I beat myself up so bad about it the whole ride. I felt so terrible, because I thought I had left him in his diaper too long while paying more attention to the kids I watch and neglecting Tatum. Then I get home, let him go naked of course, hoping it would dry out a bit - and the blisters keep popping and taking surrounding skin layers with it, leaving raw pink skin spots exposed, and clear puss dripping down his legs (I know, probably TMI). I am almost in tears watching this, not really knowing what else I can do for him and here, he just continues to grab and pull his penis down to his knees - which is just normal - he actually didn't seem bothered by the rash or blisters surprisingly! Thank God, because just seeing it was painful enough for me. Then, I have one of those lightbulb thoughts! OMG, he had a rash almost as bad the whole time in St. Thomas! We thought it was from the sand and salt water rubbing on his skin all day in those swim diapers while we were at the beaches. Nope. It was those darn wipes! He must be allergic to something in them and the ocean water actually helped it probably not develop into these horrible blisters he has this time.

So, I am trying not to feel too stupid or like a bad mom for not realizing this before. I don't know how he isn't in excrutiating pain from it, because the way it looks, I would be. It looks much better today, mostly dried up (I changed him a few times through the night), but those raw skin spots still look awful - I should continue just to let him go naked so it dries and heals, right? Anything else I should do?


----------



## Megs_BK (Jul 26, 2006)

Oh, Lori.





















Hindsight is a beyatch sometimes, but it doesn't mean you were bad or neglectful. You just didn't have enough data points to make the logical connection. He will be wayyyy fine. I could totally feel your panic while I read your post, though, and would have felt much the same in your shoes.

I'm sorry that happened. I'm glad it's something easily fixed, though!


----------



## mamamilkbar (Jun 28, 2005)

thank you









we use some fuzzibunz, and wahm and some others i can't think of the names. i actually just put whatever fits on at the moment and usually at night she is in a sposie because my parents watch them until about 10 when i get off work.. they also don't cloth diaper when she is there so she spends i would say about 1/2 her days in cloth and 1/2 not...








Lori

Hannah has 12 teeth, all four of her molars are coming in at once, poor babe~

She talks a lot and has quite a few signs. I haven't even counted everything she says. let me think quick... she signs eat, more, please, bed, boo-boo, i love you, thank you-- that's all i can think of right now..

words,

ateh [sister, in tagalog] haleigh, papa[grandpa], mama, hello, jordan[uncle], uncle, ty[uncle], bessie [cousin], gracie[cousin], please, open, up, she has said daddy repeating me but she doesn't even remember her daddy







i show her pictures and she has no idea.....breaks my heart..... the words don't sound perfect or like they 'should' but she is so cute when she says them







: i can't think what else. need sleep







hopefully i'll be back tmrw! and i can keep up with the thread now


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes* 
Whoops.

The culprit.









:

Funny thing, but I almost expected to see two pink lines in the "whoops" pix









Congrats heidi! WOW!!!







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Megs_BK* 
Oh, Lori.





















Hindsight is a beyatch sometimes, but it doesn't mean you were bad or neglectful. You just didn't have enough data points to make the logical connection. He will be wayyyy fine. I could totally feel your panic while I read your post, though, and would have felt much the same in your shoes.

I'm sorry that happened. I'm glad it's something easily fixed, though!









: hindsight IS so clear isn't it?







Lori, it really stinks to think that something we did or didn't notice hurt our babies, but we're all just doing the best we can with what we've got.







glad his bum is clearing up quickly.

We're still CDing. I just got back from 4 days in Cali going to my uncle's funeral, and we used 7th gen disposables while we were there. peeee-uuuuuu. No offense to those who use disposables. We all gotta do what works for our families.. but man, i love cloth.








we use fitteds and wool or covers during the day, or AI2s and fb/hh at night.


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 







:

Funny thing, but I almost expected to see two pink lines in the "whoops" pix

















no no no no.







Kinda hard for that to happen when your husband hasn't been home for a month...

And yeah, ITA with the disposables thing. We are both so glad she's back in cloth now.


----------



## Megs_BK (Jul 26, 2006)

I have yet to find a 7th Generation product that I like. Nada.

Jes, I reentacted those pictures for my husband today. Well, I guess just Katie's "bad attitude" pose -- kinda hard to be a broken cell phone. I didn't ever take any groovy acting classes to be able to conquer that one. anyway, he laughed. So, there you go.

Ohmygosh. I have pretty much finished this mammoth knitting project for Nevie. Must block and add buttons & buttonloops, but it's a sweater. Bonafide. amateurish, but it'll do. I wish I had wine in the house ;-)


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

We are still using prefolds and wool.

Lu is trying to talk a bit more. She says shoes, bath, honk, and hat.







And she puts her finger up to her lips and says shhhhhhhhh.







Oh, and when she says honk, she's squeezing her nose.


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

Megs. The funny thing is that the cell phone got broken about 4 days after the other picture was taken. We were walking around the rose gardens in Portland, and she found a step and just sat right down on it like "i'm too cool for this." Was hilarious. I'm pretty sure she fell on the cell phone. I wasn't watching too closely, but she's not really a destructo-kid, so I'm going with that.

I don't like 7th gen sposies either. They turn hard when she pees, like she's wearing cardboard. Yuck. Also don't like the dishwashing liquid or the bathroom cleaner. But I do like the hypoallergenic laundry soap. We mostly use it on diapers, but we've had very good luck so far.


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

Oh. Katie can see the cows out the car window now when we're driving around. This is most exciting and brings shrill squeals. Also, I think she said cow today. Still no Mama or Dada. But she does say 'hi".


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

I found the 7th gen dipes smell way less than the pampers/huggies variety. those other ones have a 'scent' and the 7th gen just stink when she pees.







: they do get stiff too. ick!

I am totally going to squeeze your nose wehn i see you, can-dance, jsut to see if she honks.







will she pull my finger also?


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

Pull your finger...







:


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

My "toddler" still does not toddle. Now we're not expecting her to walk before she's 2.

She and J are almost exactly the same weight, and mama is getting REALLY tired of carrying/slinging 2 babies everywhere. Srsly.

And, um, The Destructo Twins are going to tear my house apart. Baby gates do not stop them, nor do outlet covers or any other "childproofing". Am s.c.r.e.w.e.d. They're tricksy and smart.


----------



## Selesai (Oct 26, 2005)

I am having a girl!







:

Pampers smell, Huggies are not so bad. Lately, considering the yuckiness of Philip's poo, I wonder how you cloth users do it. How do you get the yucky toddler poo off? shower sprayer thingie?

Also, we are in a food rut. What do y'all feed your kids? Philip does not like meat unless it is lunchmeat (nitrates!!!) or fish. He also does not like hummus or yogurt.
I especially need vegetable ideas.


----------



## Selesai (Oct 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
My "toddler" still does not toddle. Now we're not expecting her to walk before she's 2.

She and J are almost exactly the same weight, and mama is getting REALLY tired of carrying/slinging 2 babies everywhere. Srsly.

And, um, The Destructo Twins are going to tear my house apart. Baby gates do not stop them, nor do outlet covers or any other "childproofing". Am s.c.r.e.w.e.d. They're tricksy and smart.

I can't babywear anymore because my kid is almost 30 lbs. I can't imagine how you would handle two!
I think she'll walk eventually (not that I believe you're worried). I mean, how many crawling adults do you see?
Also, we call Philip Destructo baby. The smart ones are the most annoying, huh.


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Selesai* 
I am having a girl!







:

Pampers smell, Huggies are not so bad. Lately, considering the yuckiness of Philip's poo, I wonder how you cloth users do it. How do you get the yucky toddler poo off? shower sprayer thingie?

Also, we are in a food rut. What do y'all feed your kids? Philip does not like meat unless it is lunchmeat (nitrates!!!) or fish. He also does not like hummus or yogurt.
I especially need vegetable ideas.

Congratulations! Girls are awesome. Also, I think it would be easier to help with suggestions for food if you gave some examples of what he does like.


----------



## dawnfla (Oct 24, 2006)

Your post reminded me of my friends dilemma... she is having a very hard time packing lunch for her 13mth old for daycare. What do you pack healthy but easy to send?


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Selesai* 
I am having a girl!







:

Pampers smell, Huggies are not so bad. Lately, considering the yuckiness of Philip's poo, I wonder how you cloth users do it. How do you get the yucky toddler poo off? shower sprayer thingie?

Also, we are in a food rut. What do y'all feed your kids? Philip does not like meat unless it is lunchmeat (nitrates!!!) or fish. He also does not like hummus or yogurt.
I especially need vegetable ideas.

Congrats!

S2 eats pasta, chicken, mashed potatoes, fruit, veggies, hot dogs (i know, i know), tuna...pretty much everything

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Selesai* 
I can't babywear anymore because my kid is almost 30 lbs. I can't imagine how you would handle two!
I think she'll walk eventually (not that I believe you're worried). I mean, how many crawling adults do you see?
Also, we call Philip Destructo baby. The smart ones are the most annoying, huh.









Strap one on the front and one on the back, or more often than not I wear S2 on my back and carry J on my hip.

I know she'll walk eventually, I'm just exhausted.

She's very smart and sneaky. Kinda sucks for me.

Seriously, how am I not losing weight?! I drink a gallon of water every day, barely eat anything, and get to sit down for about 2 hours a day, tops. I'm not even sitting now, but am standing in front of the desk leaning over the keyboard while I balance J with my foot.


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

Sarah, is S2 standing unassissted and walking holding your hands? If she is... what if you just didn't wear her for a few days to see if she just goes for it? If not.. well then i guess she's just a stubborn kid who will do it in her own time


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
Sarah, is S2 standing unassissted and walking holding your hands? If she is... what if you just didn't wear her for a few days to see if she just goes for it? If not.. well then i guess she's just a stubborn kid who will do it in her own time









not standing unassisted, and when we hold her hands she'll take steps sometimes but not others.







when she does take steps, she does this Frankenstein walk sometimes where she'll take a giant step with one foot and drag the other. it's never the same foot, so it's not a subluxation or development issue, she's just not ready.

Totally stubborn.


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

Hmmm has she been checked out by a pt or chiro? sometimes kids don't want to walk because something is out of balance, and a little adjustment can get them on track.

Or, she's really stubborn. 3 is gonna be fun for you!








:


----------



## earthmama369 (Jul 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Selesai* 
I am having a girl!
 






:

Pampers smell, Huggies are not so bad. Lately, considering the yuckiness of Philip's poo, I wonder how you cloth users do it. How do you get the yucky toddler poo off? shower sprayer thingie?


Quote:


Originally Posted by *dawnfla* 
Your post reminded me of my friends dilemma... she is having a very hard time packing lunch for her 13mth old for daycare. What do you pack healthy but easy to send?

Congratulations!

I just shake it off into the toilet. Or I use the rice paper liners. Biodegradeable, safe for septic, pretty cheap. We get Diaperaps -- $8 for a roll, and a roll lasts us for MONTHS. Just lift them up and drop them in the toilet, along with the poo, and flush. I know some mamas use a plastic spatula to scrape off the poo, then run the spatula through the wash with the diapers. That seems to work pretty well if you have yucky poos to contend with.

Lunch for a 13-month-old -- I'd go with a lot of finger foods and some spoonables. Chunks of avocado, yogurt, tofu, hummus, carrot sticks, cucumber sticks, roasted and mashed squash, tempeh sticks, fresh fruit, rice or quinoa, nut butter sandwiches sliced into "sticks," cheese cubes.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
Hmmm has she been checked out by a pt or chiro? sometimes kids don't want to walk because something is out of balance, and a little adjustment can get them on track.

Or, she's really stubborn. 3 is gonna be fun for you!








:

We see a chiro every week, and he hasn't noticed anything. I trust him enough that if there were a problem structurally, he would have picked up on it by now. We've been going for 6 weeks now, with no change in her motor abilities. Methinks she's just NOT ready.

OH! As a result of her regular chiro care, she is finally over her constipation! Hallelujah, 'cause I was getting so tired of watching my baby scream and bleed during every bowel movement. Now she's regular, and pain free. Although that has its own issues, I'll take it any day over the alternative!


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Selesai* 
I am having a girl!







:

Pampers smell, Huggies are not so bad. Lately, considering the yuckiness of Philip's poo, I wonder how you cloth users do it. How do you get the yucky toddler poo off? shower sprayer thingie?

Also, we are in a food rut. What do y'all feed your kids? Philip does not like meat unless it is lunchmeat (nitrates!!!) or fish. He also does not like hummus or yogurt.
I especially need vegetable ideas.

Congratulations! Girls rock - then again, so do boys....aw, shucks - babies rock!!







:

K loves sliced cucumbers and bell peppers, grape tomatos sliced in half, and sometimes will eat carrot matchsticks (if I put a little ranch dressing on them, she's more likely to eat carrots than if they're plain







: ). That's about it on the veggie side for her. Halved grapes, whole bananas, and whole apples are about all the fruits she eats. The girl wants her stuff as close to its original form as possible and refuses to eat it if I chunk it up.







: Oh, except avocado - she'll only eat in guacamole form, but then she'll eat an entire avocado's worth if I let her.







. She LOVES colbyjack cheese. Will tolerate mozz. Likes mini pretzel sticks and graham bunnies. Likes my macaroni/pasta salad, but not DH's (yay me!) I am a lunchmeat snob and will only buy the off the bone, all natural expensive stuff for myself anyway, so she usually has some turkey or ham on whole wheat for lunch. How about cream cheese? I'm thinking of spready-type stuff for a sandwich. Sometimes we do crackers with cream cheese to spread on them. I don't remember if you guys do lots of dairy or not. She basically eats whatever we're eating for dinner. Tonight we're doing chicken quesadillas and guac


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

his sisters dressed him up:
http://i109.photobucket.com/albums/n...b/P1020486.jpg

mmmm...prunes:
http://i109.photobucket.com/albums/n...b/P1020492.jpg

smiley:
http://i109.photobucket.com/albums/n...b/P1020507.jpg

not happy:
http://i109.photobucket.com/albums/n...b/P1020524.jpg

stink eye:
http://i109.photobucket.com/albums/n...b/P1020519.jpg


----------



## Megs_BK (Jul 26, 2006)

Aw, Jes (Selesai), a girl! Wheeeee!

Mine is checking out my tattoo right now and generally being jabberish.

Her daycare lunches usually consist of hummus, yogurt, milk, pasta/rice/tortilla, sometimes tofu or whatever chunked up meat I can find. Today it was leftover lentil/squash soup. It works much best if I put her lunch together the night before.

Today was orientation for PT school and tomorrow classes start. We hit the ground running, so I still feel woefully underprepared. Oh well! Just gotta pass and graduate. In three years.


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
We see a chiro every week, and he hasn't noticed anything. I trust him enough that if there were a problem structurally, he would have picked up on it by now. We've been going for 6 weeks now, with no change in her motor abilities. Methinks she's just NOT ready.

OH! As a result of her regular chiro care, she is finally over her constipation! Hallelujah, 'cause I was getting so tired of watching my baby scream and bleed during every bowel movement. Now she's regular, and pain free. Although that has its own issues, I'll take it any day over the alternative!

Yay for regular poop!!







yeah, sounds like she's just stubborn... again.. 3 is gonna be fun at your house.







so are the teen years.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
Yay for regular poop!!







yeah, sounds like she's just stubborn... again.. 3 is gonna be fun at your house.







so are the teen years.









oh i know. we've been through 3 twice before, and survived it, so we should be able to do it again.







theoretically.

i know, s2? stubborn? whatever would give you that idea?


----------



## Selesai (Oct 26, 2005)

Thanks, everyone, for the congratulations. I think it will be great to have one girl and one boy. I'm slowly getting used to the idea-- I tried not to think of the baby as girl or boy before finding out because I didn't want to be disappointed.
Girl clothes are so much better than boy clothes.

As for food-- candace, the reason I didn't list foods Philip does like is because aside from the things he doesn't like, he eats most anything.

Fruits: banana, cantalope, watermelon, kiwi, grapes, apple, mango, tomato, pear
Vegetables: canned gr beans, canned limas, peas, cooked (stirfried) carrot, stirfried broccoli
Other: kidney beans and bean salads, tuna sandwich, salmon sandwich, fish by itself, pasta (w/ red sauce), turkey sandwich, pb&j, grilled cheese, cheese by itself, toast, muffins, pancakes, oatmeal, egg (rarely), tofu, cereal (Os and others), crackers, goldfish

Most of what he eats is limited to what we eat, which isn't always that exciting or varied. Or maybe I just say that because I think I am boring!


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh. we are in virus hell ova heah. i have some form of coxsackie that skips the hands and feet and goes just for the throat and mouth (but starts out like a death flu before the blisters show up), and harper has croup and potentially what i have. am so over it! she hasn't had much food in a week, and she's lost weight. i feel like my supply stinks, but then again she's making dipes. last night i thought i would go insane from being nursed to death. has anyone ever died from nursing? you people with your kids who eat! pish! how do i upgrade to this model of child? i bet your kids sleep too.


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
you people with your kids who eat! pish! how do i upgrade to this model of child? i bet your kids sleep too.

Um. No.

Was up from 11pm-1am last night/morning with a certain someone who didn't want to sleep - wasn't crying or anything, but didn't want to sleep. Didn't want to nurse. Wanted to play. I played dead and made sure she wasn't hurting herself, and just waited until she climbed up with me and fell asleep on her own - didn't know what else to do. I NEVER should have written to you what I wrote to you the other day. I was too excited about that eep-slay and jinxed myself.


----------



## Megs_BK (Jul 26, 2006)

Ugh. We are having a Rough Night here. All I hear from upstairs is screaming and angst. I am *very tired* of crappy nights here. But... to be fair to her, our typical routine has been upset the last few nights due to evening engagements.

I'm just freaked out that she is never going to adjust or get better and I don't know how I will handle nighttime studying (which will be a MUST) and this child. I just don't know. I just... ugh. It ain't pretty right now.

Oh, Dan is walking her. She is not alone. Duh.


----------



## Selesai (Oct 26, 2005)

Meg, what time does she usually go to bed?

I understand that you might be worried about studying, but you will find your routine (and Dan seems to help a lot too). I find that the evening goes smoothly if I get home at about 6, hang out with the kid and eat dinner, bathe him (or not), put him to bed by 8 (earlier if he is cranky). Then he may or may not wake for milk before I go to sleep, but I have the evening to do work if I need to, clean the kitchen, all that fun stuff. you will figure something like this out, too.

But I hear you on the evening plans affecting sleep. I'm to the point where I have to be home by 7:30 every night because I don't want to mess up the sleep routine.


----------



## Megs_BK (Jul 26, 2006)

We try to start bedtime routine at 7pm, so on a good night she's asleep by 7:45 or so. I hope that begins to happen again -- that gives me from 8 - 10pm for nighttime studying.

And, I can resist temptation to pick her up when classes are out early and stay at school for a few hours. Just haven't had the need to do that yet.

Last night I finally laid down with her in bed and held her tight with my head across her pelvis. She was still freaking out... and then I started to cry. Almost instantly she stopped crying and went to sleep. It was strange.

OK, must go get Dan out of bed!


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

so take what you like, leave the rest


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
megan, is it possible you're just really attached to the idea of it having to be done a certain 'right' way?

Ooooooh I had this problem a while back. it invloved baby going to sleep at a certain "time" and i had to step back and realize that ruby, like me, doesn't follow a 'schedule'. i can't go to sleep if i'm not tired, and i NEVER go to bed at the same time every night. She, apparently isjust like her mother.
Do i wish she went to bed by 8pm each night so i had some time to do what I need? hell yes. but i can't force her to sleep, just like you couldn't force me. Oy... learning the ropes of mothering a person is hard.









I agree with Helen, Megs. Try to roll with the flow a little and see if things even out on their own. If she stays up till 10, can you study in another room with the door closed while Dan plays with Nevie?


----------



## Megs_BK (Jul 26, 2006)

ARGH! Can't I just vent sometimes??

We do roll with it sometimes. Sometimes we try and do it. Sometimes I"m just frustrated.

Dude. I have to go back to class now.


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

ok, forget it.


----------



## Selesai (Oct 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
Ooooooh I had this problem a while back. it invloved baby going to sleep at a certain "time" and i had to step back and realize that ruby, like me, doesn't follow a 'schedule'. i can't go to sleep if i'm not tired, and i NEVER go to bed at the same time every night. She, apparently isjust like her mother.
Do i wish she went to bed by 8pm each night so i had some time to do what I need? hell yes. but i can't force her to sleep, just like you couldn't force me. Oy... learning the ropes of mothering a person is hard.









I agree with Helen, Megs. Try to roll with the flow a little and see if things even out on their own. If she stays up till 10, can you study in another room with the door closed while Dan plays with Nevie?

This is pretty interesting, Korin (and Helen, though you neverminded







); I hadn't thought of it that way. I just assumed that a regular bedtime was best. Maybe this is because I have a child who seems to appreciate it. I
suppose Philip takes after his parents, too. I go to bed around the same time every night, though I am often tired earlier. I only stay up later on weekends. Jon must go to bed within a certain window or he stays up too late. I realized when P was younger that he was actually tired before the 11:00 at which he went to bed, but by letting it go too long he got wound up. This is why we tried the 8pm thing, which works for us. I can see, though, that it may not work for all babies.

Thanks for the ramble.


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes* 
Whoops.

The culprit.









Too cute!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Selesai* 
I am having a girl!







:

Pampers smell, Huggies are not so bad. Lately, considering the yuckiness of Philip's poo, I wonder how you cloth users do it. How do you get the yucky toddler poo off? shower sprayer thingie?

Also, we are in a food rut. What do y'all feed your kids? Philip does not like meat unless it is lunchmeat (nitrates!!!) or fish. He also does not like hummus or yogurt.
I especially need vegetable ideas.

Yay a girl!!!!

My beast will eat anything that is not nailed down or eat her first.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh. we are in virus hell ova heah. i have some form of coxsackie that skips the hands and feet and goes just for the throat and mouth (but starts out like a death flu before the blisters show up), and harper has croup and potentially what i have. am so over it! she hasn't had much food in a week, and she's lost weight. i feel like my supply stinks, but then again she's making dipes. last night i thought i would go insane from being nursed to death. has anyone ever died from nursing? you people with your kids who eat! pish! how do i upgrade to this model of child? i bet your kids sleep too.









We have been quite ill here. We have all had the croupy junky cough. Brent has had it for 2 weeks now.

I don't think one can die from being nursed to death,maybe dehydration. Drink up my friend! Lots of oj.

Olivia is much too busy to nurse these days. I offerup several time an hour and she'll sit and nurse for 3-5 min and thats it. She has been like this for 3 days now. Then won't sleep without a boob in her mouth.







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
so take what you like, leave the rest









I think I missed something?


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

Congrats Hedi!!!!!


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

Sorry Megs. I assume when people post on here about baby related stuff it's to talk about and get ideas.


----------



## Megs_BK (Jul 26, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
Sorry Megs. I assume when people post on here about baby related stuff it's to talk about and get ideas.

I guess my default assumption is that people only want my advice or input if they specifically ask for it. Otherwise I see this as a place to let off steam and commisserate.

I was abrupt before, but had very little time. Anyway, I tend to operate on the above system and get frustrated when I feel like people are trying to fix me. So that's where I was coming from earlier. Hard to explain on a message board where my real tone of voice or expression can't be seen/heard and people are left to only assume the beyatchiest of me.

Eh. Whatever.


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

i don't think anyone is assuming the beyatchiest of you, Megs







(but that's a good word). I think we're all just humans trying to help each other be human as we struggle through this. No one is trying to fix anyone, just offer suggestions. take it or leave it.... at least that's what I do. If what someone says annoys me, i usually just ignore them.







i'm sure people think i'm a complete a-hole but I don't care.
Trust me, we have STRUGGLED with getting to sleep issues at my house. I spent at least 2 months in bed on my side from 7 pm on and then another 3-4months after that sitting in bed with her after she was asleep cause she wouldn't sleep if not being touched. Now, we have a very tiny window of tiredness that if we miss, she may not sleep till midnight. fun. It's crazy-making.


----------



## mamamilkbar (Jun 28, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *medicmama* 
Congrats Hedi!!!!!

thank u =)

oy, i'm tired. baby is tired. i'm sick of leaving so this place can be showed to ppl to sell, and keeping it clean with 2 kids,. ha what are they thinking? lol

hannah eats anything here not too picky, her sister wasn't either tho, which i find surprising since i think i'm pretty picky lol..


----------



## Klynne (Jan 1, 2007)

Congratulations form me too, Hedi! Ahhh to be pregnant again!!

So I went to Wal (the evil empire as some call it) Mart for some diapers and ended up spending WAY more than $11.99. They had some wood toys there that I just couldn't not buy. I had no idea walmart carried wood toys. Sure, their made in China, though imported by a Mexican, but their actually decent (as far as i can tell, maybe they'll be recalled next week...







: ). Now to see if Sydney likes to play with them!

So I found one Sydney LOVES (today, haha) -Rice! made with veggie broth and a little butter/walnut oil. She eats the stuff like candy. That makes this mamma happy. On the veggie front... humm. Broccoli, broccoli, peas, and more broccoli. I tried some acorn squash (smuggled in between the rice) which she spit out VERY dramatically and with a look of "You can't fool me!!" . Gotta love picky eaters









Korin: Have to considered knitting ponchos? I got this really cute knitted poncho when Sydney was 9 months. It still fits and I love it! Might be a fun project, if you need another project







.


----------



## Selesai (Oct 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamamilkbar* 
thank u =)

oy, i'm tired. baby is tired. i'm sick of leaving so this place can be showed to ppl to sell, and keeping it clean with 2 kids,. ha what are they thinking? lol

hannah eats anything here not too picky, her sister wasn't either tho, which i find surprising since i think i'm pretty picky lol..

Heidi, last I remember you and your H were separated and he had moved to another state. What has happened since then? If you want to share, that is...


----------



## Selesai (Oct 26, 2005)

I saw someone with a sig that likened nursing while pregnant to nursing a snapping turtle.
Just wanted to say a big ole







to that one. Argh.


----------



## BundleFishMama (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi all









Heidi, CONGRATS!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mom2tatum* 
So, I am trying not to feel too stupid or like a bad mom for not realizing this before. I don't know how he isn't in excrutiating pain from it, because the way it looks, I would be. It looks much better today, mostly dried up (I changed him a few times through the night), but those raw skin spots still look awful - I should continue just to let him go naked so it dries and heals, right? Anything else I should do?

Just reading back to catch up and saw this - hope all is OK by now, and it sounds like you figured it out as soon as you possibly could have. I don't think anyone could have made that association any faster - you did all you could!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
Funny thing, but I almost expected to see two pink lines in the "whoops" pix









Oooooo, and then the "culprit" pic would have been pretty darn funny!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
And, um, The Destructo Twins are going to tear my house apart. Baby gates do not stop them, nor do outlet covers or any other "childproofing". Am s.c.r.e.w.e.d. They're tricksy and smart.

Now that sounds exactly like Andrew - but at least there is only one of him!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Selesai* 
I am having a girl!







:

Pampers smell, Huggies are not so bad. Lately, considering the yuckiness of Philip's poo, I wonder how you cloth users do it. How do you get the yucky toddler poo off? shower sprayer thingie?

Yay! Congrats on the girl!









And uh...yeah...once the poo changed from the all- or mostly-breastmilk poo to the gross toddler poo, I gave up cloth for sposies







:

I don't mind the smell of Pampers though - I think they hide the pee/poo smell the best of the ones I've tried.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
his sisters dressed him up:
http://i109.photobucket.com/albums/n...b/P1020486.jpg

mmmm...prunes:
http://i109.photobucket.com/albums/n...b/P1020492.jpg

smiley:
http://i109.photobucket.com/albums/n...b/P1020507.jpg

not happy:
http://i109.photobucket.com/albums/n...b/P1020524.jpg

stink eye:
http://i109.photobucket.com/albums/n...b/P1020519.jpg

Super-cute!!

I don't know what all I missed about sleep and routines and all....but MHO is that in general a "routine" (as opposed to a schedule) is a good thing to give kids structure, but still I like to allow for flexibility since I'm a totally NON schedule person myself. Every day/night is different here. Sometimes I have LLL meetings etc. and don't get home to make dinner until later. Sometimes DH is working late and I let the kids stay up to see him. Plus, when you have older kids too, you have to consider their schedules - like when DD1 has soccer practice from 6 to 7, there's no way I can say dinner is at 6:30 and bedtime is promptly at 7:30, kwim? So, we have a general after-dinner routine of some quiet playtime, bath, story, bedtime prayers, nursing, and then bed - but this could take place between 7 and 8 or between 10 and 11 depending on what else is going on! We shoot for 8 or 8:30-ish bedtime but honestly, that only happens like half the time. And that doesn't bother me - I'm a spontaneous person, so if some friends called and said bring the kids over for dinner at 8, I'm not the type to ever say no, that's bedtime.

That's once in a while anyway, not all the time - I do think my kids in general all need more sleep than they've been getting lately, we've been overdoing it a bit. Last night I had a mom's night out (several awesome margaritas - hey, since I'm bummed that I'm not pg again yet, I might as well enjoy myself while I can!







) and Andrew won't go to sleep without me, so I came home to find him watching baseball with DH - he was totally happy then, but waaay tired today.


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

Um, hi. I've been offline for a few days...

Megs, in law school, I got some good advice - treat school like an 8-5 job. If I had class from 9-1, I studied from 8-9 and 1-5. It worked out nicely, because Tania was in preschool all that time (it was more like a playschool) and I could relax in the evenings with her. Of course, during finals, I needed more time, and my mom watched her overnight sometimes. It was hard to be away from her so much, but we survived.

My baby is cute.


----------



## Selesai (Oct 26, 2005)




----------



## AugustineM (Mar 21, 2005)

Hi everyone! I haven't posted on this thread in forever....

Candice:







my baby is super cute too. Lately she is just SOO dang cute I could eat her up. It's such a cute age. Today we went for a long walk down to the beach and she walked/ran nearly the whole way! Then fell asleep in the ergo on the way back up, while I hefted her 25 lbs back up the hill. She hasn't been to the doctor since she was 9mo. so I don't know how much she weighs or how tall she is... no vaxes really either.

The only words she says spontaneously are "Poo Poo" and "mama". She does say other ones with prompting. She also signs about 5 signs.

Eats everything. More than my 3 year old! She sleeps OK, but is getting her last two baby teeth, the top canines, so lately has been crabby and sleepless.

Lately I've been thinking about #3. Yes, I'm insane. Probably won't TTC for another 6 months, but still, I'm already thinking...


----------



## mamamilkbar (Jun 28, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Selesai* 
Heidi, last I remember you and your H were separated and he had moved to another state. What has happened since then? If you want to share, that is...










He is still in cali. We are divorced. Different father for this babe. We aren't together. I'm single & prego with 2 kids


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

Wow heidi... you've got a full plate.







I hope that you have a lovely pregnancy and get lots of support.









Who is starting an Oct thread?


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 

Who is starting an Oct thread?

me!

http://www.mothering.com/discussions...75#post9323175


----------

